# Fragen an die Damen hier - Haare



## marion9394 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Liebe Mit-Zockerinnen ;D

Ich wurde nicht von Mutter Natur mit fülligem, dichtem und kräftigem Haar ausgestattet, nein schlimmer noch, denn ich bin regelrecht vom Schicksal gebeutelt. Mein Haar ähnelt nämlich bepisstem Schnittlauch. Lacht jetzt nicht … denn das ist leider wirklich so. Wer nicht weiss, wie bepisster Schnittlauch aussieht, dem werde ich auf die Sprünge helfen … er ist platt, lasch, strähnig und dünn. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen meinem Haar und Schnittlauch ist die Farbe, das war’s leider aber auch schon.

Unter euch befinden sich bestimmt einige Leidensgenossinnen. Ich kann jedenfalls ein Lied davon singen, wie es ist, morgens stundenlang vor dem Spiegel zu stehen um nachher sowieso nicht besser auszusehen als vorher. Jeder Versuch eine Frisur mit Volumen hinzubekommen scheiterte kläglich, denn was anfangs wie nach einem Frisörbesuch aussah, fiel schon nach 20 Minuten in sich zusammen. Auch diverse Shampoos und Wunderkapseln, die kräftiges Haar versprechen schafften keine Abhilfe. Und so ärgere ich mich jeden Tag aufs Neue über strähniges Haar, ohne jeglichen Stand und Volumen. Als ein namhafter Billigfriseur mir zusätzlich noch die bisschen angewachsenen Haare abgeschnitten hat bin ich nun total verzweifelt (Spitzen schneiden - ja ja aaggghh)

Denn welche Frau wünscht sich keine traumhafte, wallende Mähne, glatt oder gelockt – einfach ein Attribut das mit Attraktivität und Schönheit verbunden ist. So sieht er jedenfalls aus … mein Traum vom langen Haar. Ich bin es leid mir für nichts und wieder nichts vor dem Spiegel die Beine in den Bauch zu stehen und so muss eine Lösung her … und das schnell. Die Lösung des Problems liegt nah … Echthaarverlängerung!!! 

Kennt sich jemand von euch damit aus? gibt es etwas zu beachten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2009)

Echthaarverlängerungen können gut sein, wenn man zu einem echten Profi geht und sich vorher Informationen einholt, ob dieser auch wirklich gut ist. Ich würde auf jeden Fall zur "Schweiss-Methode" (keine Ahnung wie die wirklich heißt) raten, da diese am unauffälligsten ist. Flechten und annähen z.B. hält nicht so lange und ist extremst schmerzhaft. Leider gibt es überall Pfuscher und die ganze Angelegenheit ist sehr teuer und hält glaube ich mit Glück 4 Monate, wobei dann schon diese Plastikdinger recht deutlich zu sehen sind.


----------



## Tikume (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn die Brüste gut genug präsentiert sind fällt das Haar keinem mehr auf. Wenn alle Stricke reissen halte dich an diesen Plan.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2009)

gibt ja so extensions .. freundin wollte mal sowas reintun -.-^^
wirklich schwer isses nid
man hat sowas wie normale haare und die haben am ende sowas klebriges dran^^
dann nimmt man die normalen haare zusammen und tut diese kunst haar ding drauf
und tut die dann mit sonem ding das warm wird dran

ging glaubs gut ne stunde bis wir fertig waren
sah auch ganz gut aus eigentlich ..

aber kostet halt relativ viel. sie hats von ner kolegin ausgeliehen.

bei nem "profi" kostet das ganze einfach 3mal soviel. 

ich glaub das zeugs hielt relativ lange nunja ist bisle doof wenn du durch ihre haare steichelst .. fühlt sich dann so an als ob da so klebestops sind ;P 
also wie gesagt schaut gut aus aber dauert halt lange und du brauchst a) nen geduldigen (dummen ..^^) freund oder b) bisle geld ;D

@tikume .. du sprichtst mir einfach immer aus der seele ;D


----------



## Kono (shat) (12. Mai 2009)

lol


naja, wir haben wohl die gleichen haare, aber so schlimm ist es nicht, finde ich
akzeptier es einfach, mein rat


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn die Brüste gut genug präsentiert sind fällt das Haar keinem mehr auf. Wenn alle Stricke reissen halte dich an diesen Plan.



Und genau deshalb bist du hier im Forum legendär und nicht wegdenkbar Tikume!

Du schaffst es in wenig Worte viel Sarkasmus, Humor und ein wenig Wahrheit & Klischees zu verbinden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auch wenn man(n) eigentlich gerade indirekt als primitiv und sexisitisch beschimpft wurde kann man dir nicht böse sein! *gG*


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2009)

Falls das mit der Echthaarverlängerung nichts taugt, gäbe es da auch noch Perücken. Heut zu tage merkt das eh keiner mehr.


----------



## marion9394 (12. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Falls das mit der Echthaarverlängerung nichts taugt, gäbe es da auch noch Perücken. Heut zu tage merkt das eh keiner mehr.



ne perücke setzt ich erst auf wenn ich eine chemo hatte -.-


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2009)

Hast Dus schön, ich wünschte wir könnten tauschen. Ich hab von Natur aus Haar das sich aber ner gewissen Länge automatisch locken verpasst. Das bedeutet für mich ausschliesslich "Sehr-Kurzhaar"-Frisuren oder aber ne Tonne Gel mit zwei Tonnen Hairspray kombiniert, da alles das ein Bisschen länger bzw nicht kurz ist total unmännlich aussieht. Dabei war ich in meiner Jugend BonJovi-Fan und wollte wildes 80erJahre-BonJovi-Haar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Rat: find Dich damit ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Mai 2009)

Lass es bleiben. Glaub mir, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. 

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir meine langen Haare abschneiden lassen und schon nach kurzer Zeit war ich unzufrieden. Die Lösung: Extensions. 
Also bin ich zu einem sehr teuren Friseur gegangen, der sich auf Haarverlängerungen spezialisiert hat und durfte erst mal 500 Euro blechen. Da du helle Haare hast, wirst du unter Umständen noch mehr bezahlen, da das asiatisches Echthaar erst noch gebleicht werden muss. Dass es dadurch nicht schöner wird, sollte jedem klar sein. 
Ich habe meine Extensions am Ende genau 7 Tage getragen, bis ich vor lauter Schmerzen nicht mehr schlafen konnte. Die Bondings drückten auf die Kopfhaut und die langen Haare waren so schwer, dass es meinen Kopf fast schon nach hinten gezogen hat. Und dafür habe ich viel Geld bezahlt und 5 Stunden beim Friseur gesessen.

Natürlich gibt es auch andere Methoden, aber wirklich gesund für das eigene Haar ist keine. Einige meiner Freundinnen haben es mit Ultraschall oder Hitze versucht, aber keine von ihnen hat die Extensions länger als 2 Monate getragen. Zudem man damit auch nicht zu irgendeinem Friseur gehen kann, sondern sie immer von einem Spezialisten nachschneiden und neu befestigen lassen muss. Dazu kommen Kosten für Spezialshampoos und färben ist meistens ganz tabu.

Für mich war das Thema damals sehr schnell erledigt. Stattdessen habe ich mir ein gutes Pflegeshampoo besorgt und meine eigenen Haare wachsen lassen.
Und mittlerweile sind sie genau so lang wie die Extensions und es sind meine eigenen.

Mein Tipp: geh zu einem guten Friseur und lass dich beraten. Eine sorgfältige Haaranalyse und ein paar Tipps vom Profi können nicht schaden. 
Zudem solltest du auf deine Ernährung achten. Nur irgendwelche Kapseln zu schlucken bringt nicht viel, wenn dem Körper Folsäure oder Kalzium fehlen. 
Du solltest auch bedenken, dass Vitaminpräparate die Haare nicht sofort kräftiger erscheinen lassen. Ein Ergebnis sieht man erst, wenn die Haare nachgewachsen sind.

Von solch ominösen Bastelaktionen mit Klebepistole und privat gekauftem Haar würde ich übrigens ganz die Finger lassen. 
Klebepads sind das schlimmste, was du deinen Haaren antun kannst und die im Internet angebotenen Haare sind meistens von minderer Qualität.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

Nunja, mich würds mal interessieren, wie so die Weiber aussehen GANZ OHNE MAKE-UP. Nen ganzen Tag lang nix friesiert gestyled oder sonst was. Nunja, duschen dürft ihr noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das wars schon.

Echt mal. Ich will meine Frau so lieben wie sie ist, und nicht die 2 Zentner-maske, hinter der sie ist!
Btw: nur Beispiel^^Bin noch single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (12. Mai 2009)

öhm.... das wäre wohl horror ;D ich müsst mal gucken ob ich noch ein altes bild habe, inzwischen sind ja einige sachen geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- nase und kiefer wurden gemacht (ein glück, war krum und schief^^)
- zähne heller gemacht
- haarfarbe ... (die wären glaub ich so straßenköterblond)
- gestochene augenbrauen (auch sehr dankbare sache bei meinen hellen haaren^^)
- künstliche fingernägel (das ist die einzige möglichkeit wie ich nicht dran rumnage^^)
- ... und jetzt noch evtl. die haare... 

die haut dürfte wohl noch relativ naturbelassen sein - bei meiner leichenblässe find ich kein makeup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Starnberg färbt ab -.-


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

Vllt liegt es auch an der Konkurrenz... nunja, ich will innere Werte!

"In einer Welt, wo alle perfekt sein müssen..."


----------



## marion9394 (12. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vllt liegt es auch an der Konkurrenz... nunja, ich will innere Werte!



hihi stimmt - die hab ich nicht - bin ein miststück durch und durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man muss es ja wenigstens ausgleichen versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, mich würds mal interessieren, wie so die Weiber aussehen GANZ OHNE MAKE-UP. Nen ganzen Tag lang nix friesiert gestyled oder sonst was. Nunja, duschen dürft ihr noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nach meiner Erfahrung sind:
30% der Frauen ohne Make-Up genauso hübsch wie mit
60% der Frauen ohne Make-Up wesentlich hübscher als mit
9% der Frauen ohne Make-Up weniger hübsch als mit

Und spätestens am Morgen nach ner wilden Nacht wirst Du sehn wie sie ohne Make-Up aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Haare sitzen dann auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ganz übel find ich dann noch, wenn sich Frauen schminken bevor sie an den Strand gehen!


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Also, ehrlich, lass es so wie es ist.

Ich bin da eher das komplette Gegenteil von dir. Ich hab so "dicke" Haare, dass ich manchmal probleme habe alleine mit einer Bürste durchzukommen.
Das hat mich dann so angekotzt, dass ich zum Friseur bin, sie kur schneiden und ausdünnen lassen habe. Und ich bereue es noch immer.
Nur jetzt wollen die verdammten Haare einfach nicht mehr so schön wachsen wie früher. Ob sie sich den Beinhaarentfernungskult zum Beispiel nehmen?

Jedenfalls sollte man generell versuchen mit sich zufrieden zu sein wie man ist. Gefärbt habe ich mir meine Haare das letzte mal mit 14. Eine richtig tolle Kopfhautentzündung, die ich mir damals eingefangen habe, wirkt noch heute abschreckungsmäßig auf eine neue Haarfarbe für mich. 

Und ganz ehrlich? Ich fühle mich sogar wohl so wie ich bin. Aber ich steh' sowieso auf dezentes Make-Up und ähliches als wie eine Vogelscheuche rumzulaufen. 
Ich mein, was findet man an 10 cm langen Nägel, am besten noch in Grellgelb schön? Ich finde das eher abstoßend wenn ich dran denke, was sich da alles in einer Stunde so drunter ansammelt. Genauso wie mit den 5-Schichten-Make-Up. Was bringt es dir, wenn du so einen Kerl abschleppen kannst und der morgens schreiend aus dem Schlafzimmer rennt, weil er dich nicht wiedererkennt? 
Ein leichtes Make-Up oder Puder reicht alle Male um seine Hautunreinheiten zu verdecken. Einer schlichter Lidstrich und Mascara um die Augen zu betonen. Fertig.

Und genau so mit einen Haaren. Es wird schon einen Grund haben, wieso sie so dünn sind. Mein Tipp: Es akzeptieren und anfangen sich wohl zu fühlen. Denn: "You are beautiful!"


----------



## Night falls (12. Mai 2009)

Naja, Deanne hat da schon recht, wenn man nicht gerade Krösus ist, und eine dieser 2000-nach oben offen Euro Extensionmethoden wählt, sind Extensions meist sehr unkomfortabel.
Die beste Methode ist wahrscheinlich noch die Eigenhaartransplantation. (Schweineteuer)
Ansonsten gibt es noch Pillen die gegen natürlichen Haarausfall helfen (funktionieren sogar recht gut), wobei ich nicht weiß, ob es die nicht nur für Männer gibt. Wenn man sie absetzt fallen die Haare jedoch wieder aus, von daher auch kostenintensiv. Und ich nehme auch mal an, dass du einfach mit dünnem Haar geboren bist, und das nicht am Ausfall liegt. (so wie bei mir... -_-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Ganz übel find ich dann noch, wenn sich Frauen schminken bevor sie an den Strand gehen!



Oder kurz bevor sie ins Bett gehen... und sich dabei auch noch die Haare machen... ^^


----------



## marion9394 (12. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oder kurz bevor sie ins Bett gehen... und sich dabei auch noch die Haare machen... ^^



muss man ja - sonst verfilzen die in der nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (12. Mai 2009)

oppalla - doppelt -.-


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Ganz übel find ich dann noch, wenn sich Frauen schminken bevor sie an den Strand gehen!



spätestens wenn du sie in den pool wirfst ist das make up auch wieder weg ;D
bisle geht ja noch aber gibt soo viele die übertreiben und jede unhebenheit mit x kg puder verschwinden lassen wollen -.-


----------



## Night falls (12. Mai 2009)

> Nach meiner Erfahrung sind:
> 30% der Frauen ohne Make-Up genauso hübsch wie mit
> *60% der Frauen ohne Make-Up wesentlich hübscher als mit*
> *9% der Frauen ohne Make-Up weniger hübsch als mit*



Wtf? Wo lebst du denn? Kann sich bei dir niemand vernünftig schminken? Also da wo ich lebe kann man die Prozentsätze der beiden markierten Aussagen locker vertauschen D: Nichts geht über dezentes Make-up um die Vorzüge des Gesichtes zu betonen und Unreinheiten auszugleichen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was du unter Make-up verstehst, aber für mich sieht das gerade so aus, als ob du auf Pickel und andere Hautunreinheiten stehst D: Man kann auch mit Make-up natürlich aussehn wenn man es in Grenzen hält.


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich zeig Dir mal ein Beispiel (das erst beste das ich gefunden hab):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was gefällt Dir besser? Links oder rechts?
Nach Deiner Aussage von vorhin würd ich auf rechts tippen. Mir persönlich gefällt links viel besser.


----------



## Night falls (12. Mai 2009)

Das ist kein Make-up, sondern ganz offensichtlich Photoshop. :/
Hier gefällt mir auch das linke besser, allerdings nur, weil das rechte mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm in eine Schaufensterpuppe verwandelt wurde.
Ich hab außerdem nicht von dem Make-up gesprochen, welches von Star-Stylisten bei Models benutzt wird, sondern von den kleinen Ausbesserungen, die die 08/15-Frau anwendet.


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2009)

Mit Makeup kann man das rechts auch hinbringen wenn man will und Zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass das ein Extrembeispiel ist ist mir auch klar. Nur wollte ich verständlich machen, was ich meine.
Und ich find halt, dass viele (wenn nicht sogar die meisten) Frauen überschminkt sind.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

da muss ich night falls zustimmen. man muss sich ja nur mal die vermeindlichen topmodels bei gnt angucken. ohne make up hab ich bei einigen nen großen schreck bekommen oO
bezüglich der haare würde ich es mit volumenschampoos etc versuchen. so kann man ein optisch volleres haar schaffen. aber am besten wird es sein, dass du mit deinem problem mal zu einem richtig professionellen friseur (also nicht grad zu den friseurläden die an jeder ecke stehen) gehst und dir von ihm entsprechenden tipps holst.

p.s "Als Gott am sechsten Tag den Menschen schuf, betrachtete er zunächst den Mann und befand ihn für gut. Beim betrachten der Frau sagte er hingegen"Naja, ihr müsste euch halt schminekn" " xD


----------



## Niranda (12. Mai 2009)

ich bin keine Puderquaste, wenn überhaupt nur ein ganz bisschen, ansonsten sogut wie nie
bin ich nun hässlich?

Nira =/

PS:
Zu den Haaren + Kunsthaaren und was es alles nicht gibt kann ich dir gaanz viel erzählen, aber später, nach der Arbeit erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. Mai 2009)

> ich bin keine Puderquaste, wenn überhaupt nur ein ganz bisschen, ansonsten sogut wie nie
> bin ich nun hässlich?


Wenn du hässlich bist, wird da auch Make-Up nicht viel dran ändern.
Aber um das beurteilen zu können bräuchten wir Bilder.


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2009)

"Hübsch/Schön/etc" ist vermutlich das absolut subjektivste empfinden das ein Mensch überhaupt haben kann, daher ist eine Aussage ob Du hübsch oder hässlich bist (oder was dazwischen) nicht unbedingt als die absolute Wahrheit zu betrachten, aber auf ein Foto wär ich natürlich jetzt auch gespannt ^^

Musterbeispiel: Julia Roberts ist für viele Leute mit denen ich mich über das Thema unterhalten hab (über was für Mist man sich ab und zu unterhält ist eh schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wunderschön. Mir persönlich gefällt sie überhaupt nicht. Ich find ihren Mund riesig und dass Ihre Nase ne seltsame Form hat. Tjo, ist sie denn nun hübsch oder nicht hübsch? Die Mehrzahl der Leute würde vermutlich hübsch sagen, aber andere Leute eben auch nicht...Ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb bist du hier im Forum legendär und nicht wegdenkbar Tikume!
> 
> Du schaffst es in wenig Worte viel Sarkasmus, Humor und ein wenig Wahrheit & Klischees zu verbinden!
> 
> ...


Weil es Tikume ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag auch seine Beiträge, aber würde dieser Satz von einem unbekannten User gepostet werden, wäre die Reaktion anders ausgefallen. (Leider) leben hier viele von ihren früheren Vorschusslorbeeren. Damit meine ich nicht Tikume.


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Musterbeispiel: Julia Roberts ist für viele Leute mit denen ich mich über das Thema unterhalten hab (über was für Mist man sich ab und zu unterhält ist eh schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil sie sehr außergewöhnlich aussieht.

Bsp: Ich stehe tierisch auf Rihanna und Beyoncé, aber Männer, die prinzipiell gegen dunkelhäutige Frauen sind, sehen das nicht so. Ich persönlich bevorzuge zB ein etwas breiteres Becken à la Jennifer Lopez. Für manche Typen ist aber genau DAS abtörnend.

Typische Schönheiten sind für mich die Victorias Secrets Models. Sie ähneln eher den stereotypischen Vorlieben der Männer und sind deswegen die begehrtesten Sexsymbole.

Habe gestern Transformers auf Blu-Ray gesehen. Megan Fox hat für mich persönlich nichts, was sie außergewöhnlich macht ... aber sie ist dennoch eine Göttin, mit der ich am Liebsten ... ich träume wieder. Hammer Augen hat sie aber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (12. Mai 2009)

Die links ist ja wohl auch geschminkt!? oO


----------



## Night falls (12. Mai 2009)

> Die links ist ja wohl auch geschminkt!? oO


Hatte auch stark den Eindruck, wollte mich aber nicht drauf festnageln lassen.


----------



## Thrawns (12. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne mich auch kaum damit aus, aber alleine die Wimpern ...


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2009)

War auch schwer ein Beispiel zu finden. Im Netz gibts nur diese extremen Vorher-Nachher-Bilder in dem sie die Person auf dem Vorher-Bild verunstalten und auf dem Nachher-Bild überproportional verschönern inklusive Bildbearbeitung. Oft ist das ja nicht mal die selbe Person die da drauf abgebildet ist. Und ja vermutlich hat sie die Wimpern gezupft und Lippenstift drauf. Wobei das muss auch nicht zwangsläufig sein. Gibt durchaus Frauen, die naturell solche Wimpern haben. Bei den Augenbrauen weiss ichs nicht, das müsste uns ne Frau sagen inwifern man da was machen kann ^^
Dennoch laufen da draussen recht viele Barbiepuppen rum, die sich Richtung rechtes Bild schminken.

BTT: Ahja Marion um alles in der Welt: mach Dir auf keinen Fall nen Dutt! Das sieht sowas von hässlich aus und bisher hats noch kein Mann hübsch gefunden, den ich gefragt hab. Und ja, wenn man betrunken ist unterhält Mann sich über jeglichen Müll, da spielt dann sogar die Frisur der Freundin ne Rolle ^^


----------



## Night falls (12. Mai 2009)

Also zumindest bei den Augenbrauen bin ich mir sicher, dass sie lediglich gezupft sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> BTT: Ahja Marion um alles in der Welt: mach Dir auf keinen Fall nen Dutt! Das sieht sowas von hässlich aus und bisher hats noch kein Mann hübsch gefunden, den ich gefragt hab. Und ja, wenn man betrunken ist unterhält Mann sich über jeglichen Müll, da spielt dann sogar die Frisur der Freundin ne Rolle ^^



Da gibt es eine geile King of Queens - Folge drüber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Holly (von Doug bezahlt worden, Carrie den Dutt auszureden): "Hey tolle Schuhe, aber der Dutt steht Ihnen überhaupt nicht Schwester."
Doug: "Epic Fail xD"


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Mai 2009)

Das Thema hat Kultpotenzial..
Meiner Ex gings da ähnlich, sie hat ihre Haare nie hinbekommen wie sie wollte (recht lockige Haare), irgendwann hat sie sich einfach mal kein stress drum gemacht und es sah Top aus, seit dem benutzt sie nurnoch son komisches Lockenshampoo und des wars - kein ewiges glatt bügeln oder sonst welchen schmarrn mehr.
Ich schätze es ist das einfachste wenn du dich im groben damit abfindest und versuchst per Shampoo/Pflegemittel/whatever ein wenig darauf einzuwirken.

Frauen und Haare :F

So als männlicher Zottelkopf hat mans schon einfach :>


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich zeig Dir mal ein Beispiel (das erst beste das ich gefunden hab):
> (FOTO)
> Was gefällt Dir besser? Links oder rechts?
> Nach Deiner Aussage von vorhin würd ich auf rechts tippen. Mir persönlich gefällt links viel besser.


Links ganz klar weils ne natürliche schönheit hat aber das findest du ja leider kaum noch -.-


----------



## nuriina (12. Mai 2009)

Der Trend geht zur Zweitfrisur. 


... steht auf nem Perückenladen an dem ich ab und zu vorbei muss.


----------



## vickie (12. Mai 2009)

@marion

Gut du bist mit deinen Haaren unzufrieden aber du hast ein echt hübsches Gesicht.
Und die Frisur passt auch sehr gut dazu.

Aslo nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken, jeder hat seine Makken und Stellen die ihn nicht so gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gesamtbild muss stimmen und das stimmt bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zur Zweitfrisur.
> 
> 
> ... steht auf nem Perückenladen an dem ich ab und zu vorbei muss.


wie geil XD

Sie:du schatz ich zieh heut mal die andere an zum Essen.
Er: anderes kleid?
Sie: du beachtest mich gar nciht ich hab andere HAARE
*reißt sihc die Perücke vom Kopf*
Er: OHA Oo WTF OLOLOL

jaaa das könnten schöne geschichten werden


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie geil XD
> 
> Sie:du schatz ich zieh heut mal die andere an zum Essen.
> Er: anderes kleid?
> ...


*schauder und Gänsehaut bekomm* Das erinnert mich an ne Folge von Fresh Prince of BelAir in der Will heiraten will, sich aber nicht ganz sicher ist und mit seinem Kumpel über das Problem spricht. Dieser meint dann, er hätte in der Hochzeitsnacht rausgefunden, dass seine Frau nen andern Namen trägt - und ne Perücke und in Wirklichkeit gar keine Haare hat o_O
Nichts gegen Glatzenträger, aber sowas möcht ich dann doch vor meiner Hochzeit erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich danke Dir, dass wenigstens Du die Aussage zu meinem Bild verstanden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> *schauder und Gänsehaut bekomm*



mußte mir grad was vorstellen! oO

Stell dir vor du wachst eines morgens in einem fremden Bett auf, du drehst dich um und neben dir liegt niemand.  

Aber weit kann sie nicht sein!

Das Gebiss steht auf dem Nachttisch, die Perücke liegt neben dem Bett, der Wonderbra Richtung Tür........


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> *schauder und Gänsehaut bekomm* Das erinnert mich an ne Folge von Fresh Prince of BelAir in der Will heiraten will, sich aber nicht ganz sicher ist und mit seinem Kumpel über das Problem spricht. Dieser meint dann, er hätte in der Hochzeitsnacht rausgefunden, dass seine Frau nen andern Namen trägt - und ne Perücke und in Wirklichkeit gar keine Haare hat o_O
> Nichts gegen Glatzenträger, aber sowas möcht ich dann doch vor meiner Hochzeit erfahren
> 
> 
> ...


Allein diese Vorstellung naja aber früher hieß es ja auch.
Die Wahre Haarfarbe einer Frau findest du nur in ihrem Bett heraus, gut das kannste heutzutage au vergessen (gott sei dank daaanke gott!!!!)
Naja jetzt findest du halt im Bett heraus ob sie schon mal ne chemo hatte oder einfahc nur nen beschissenen Friseur hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Mensch Prinz von Bel Air hab ich lang nemme gesehn ma gucken ob ichs wo auftreiben kann) 

Bitte gerne Davatar, aber wie gsagt sowas findest du ja fast nimmer (wenn ihc mir so meine Arbeitskolleginen und Klassenkameradinen anschaue dann trifft das noch auf 1ne zu (gut und noch eine aber die sieht jetzt ned soooo gut aus >.<)


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

*mein tipp*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hast *du* und *wir* was von !


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> *mein tipp*
> hast *du* und *wir* was von !


ich hab vorhin geschrieben du kannst im niveau nicht NOCH tiefer sinken soeben hast du mir bewiesen du kannst -.-

jetzt ist die frage

Wie tief kannst du noch gehn?


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

ein bild von mir beim unterqueren des allgemeinen buffed-niveus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




erfolgreich !


----------



## Deanne (12. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm, lasst mich überlegen...

Meiner Meinung nach sind beide Versionen der Dame nicht ganz ungeschminkt.

Links:

Die Augenbrauen sind deinitiv gezupft. Die Form und der gleichmäßige Schwung sind eindeutig nicht natürlich. 
Die Wimpern halte ich auch für getuscht. Zwar nur mit einem dezenten, hellen Braun, aber trotzdem wurde auch dort gewerkelt. 
Dann wären da noch die Bereiche unter den Augen, die sich sehr stark vom restlichen Gesicht abheben. 
Meiner Meinung nach wurde hier mit Concealer gearbeitet, um eventuelle Schatten aufzuhellen.

Zum Thema Natürlichkeit:

Wenn ich etwas nicht mag, dann sind es falsche Fingernägel, künstliche Wimpern und übertriebenes Makeup. Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich 
selbst weder Lust noch Zeit habe, dauernd meinen Lippenstift nachzumalen oder meine Frisur zu richten. Ich bin ein Typ, der morgens eine Mütze aufzieht oder 
die Haare zu einem Zopf bindet, weil es meistens schnell gehen muss. Für mehr hab ich keine Zeit. Manchmal darf es auch Wimperntusche und Lipgloss sein, 
aber an einen normalen Tag sollte man sich nicht anmalen, als wär man unterwegs zum Tuntenball.

Viele Frauen sind ungeschminkt wunderschön, klatschen sich dann aber einen halben Farbkasten ins Gesicht, bis sie aussehen wie eine Bordsteinschwalbe.
Makeup sollte die Vorzüge eines Menschen unterstreichen und nicht von ihnen ablenken.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Aussergewöhnlich, wie Deanne immer die Gedanken hinschreibt, die mir durch den Kopf fliegen! Nur das du ne bessere Ausdrucksweise hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ichs ned besser wüsste, wärst du mein zweites Profil in Buffed... Bitte betrachte das als Kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mädels. Hier ein super Song der genau hier hineinpasst!
​


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> ein bild von mir beim unterqueren des allgemeinen buffed-niveus
> FOTO
> erfolgreich !


-.- ich gebs auf du bist unterstes niveau



Deanne schrieb:


> aber an einen normalen Tag sollte man sich nicht anmalen, als wär man unterwegs zum Tuntenball.
> 
> Viele Frauen sind ungeschminkt wunderschön, klatschen sich dann aber einen halben Farbkasten ins Gesicht, bis sie aussehen wie eine Bordsteinschwalbe.
> Makeup sollte die Vorzüge eines Menschen unterstreichen und nicht von ihnen ablenken.


und hierrunter ein 100%tiges SIGN!


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> öhm.... das wäre wohl horror ;D ich müsst mal gucken ob ich noch ein altes bild habe, inzwischen sind ja einige sachen geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darf ich so dreist fragen,was an dir noch nicht gemacht wurde?


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn du hässlich bist, wird da auch Make-Up nicht viel dran ändern.
> Aber um das beurteilen zu können bräuchten wir Bilder.


Epic Beitrag Nummer 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

So, Youtube-Link funktioniert... sry, war unaufmerksam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (13. Mai 2009)

oki, ich mach mal den selbstversuch ungeschminkt vs. geschminkt.... (oje ich bereu es jetzt schon^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  also da ist mir die geschminkte variante vieeel lieber:

also das profilbild ist ja relativ angemalt, das hier ist relativ pur... da find ich "angemalte" eigentlich viel besser, seh sonst gleich dermaßen lieb aus - das gefällt mir gar nicht....


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich muss ehrlich gesagt anmerken, dass das ungeschminkte geschätzte 10mal besser aussieht als das Profilbild. Gut - liegt nicht zuletzt an den Haaren, aber auch so - du wirkst irgendwie jünger.
Als ich das erste Mal dein Avatar gesehen habe, dachte ich du wärst relativ alt. Dann hab ich dein mybuffed-pic gesehen und mir ist alles ausm Gesicht gefallen. ._."


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

Muss ich mich Night falls anschliessen mir gefällt das Bild mit den langen offenen Haaren besser.


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn du hässlich bist, wird da auch Make-Up nicht viel dran ändern.
> Aber um das beurteilen zu können bräuchten wir Bilder.




also finde das avatar-bild sehr ausdruckstark was diese frage anbetrifft.


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> also finde das avatar-bild sehr ausdruckstark was diese frage anbetrifft.


Entweder siehst du ein anderes Avatarbild als ich, oder du hast extreme Fähigkeiten zum erkennen von bis in die Unkenntlichkeit bearbeiteten Fotos. Alles was ich darauf erkennen kann, ist dass Niranda lange Haare hat. Ich könnte nichtmal mit sicherheit sagen, dass sie ne Frau ist. ._."

Man könnte natürlich zu ihren Ungunsten davon ausgehen, dass sie das Bild so gewählt hat, WEIL sie hässlich ist.


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

uuh sry ich dachte du beziehst dich auf mc marion


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich zu ihren Ungunsten davon ausgehen, dass sie das Bild so gewählt hat, WEIL sie hässlich ist.



Alter! an deiner Stelle würd ich das etwas umformulieren :-)


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin heute das erste mal aus dem WOW Forum und sehe : Es gibt Foren wie : Gott und die Welt ???? Das wusst ich garnicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

jo hier gehts um haarige angelegenheiten.


----------



## meckermize (13. Mai 2009)

Kann eigtl garnicht verstehen was du hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich denke ja das du das bist auf den Bildern..^^
Also ich bin auch ein Mädel und renn (fast) den ganzen Tag ungeschminkt rum, ja auch auf Arbeit etc...ich hasse es mich morgens mit so nem Babzeug einzuschmieren, ich finde mich jetzt eigtl ganz gut und das wil ich mit 50 auch noch sagen könn, unmöglich wenn das Make-up meine Haut bis dahin aber ruiniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also zu Haarverlängerung sag ich dir nur eins : Lass es lieber sein ..! 
Und genau dasselbe gilt fürs Haare ab...du wirst es bereuen so wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

Haare würd ich auch lang lassen, Kurzhaarfrisur wird dir nicht stehen.
Du solltest weiterhin immer gut deine Augen betonen denn ich finde du hast echt krasse Augen.
Das ist jetzt positiv gemeint, die sind echt der Hammer......
Beton die Augen und kein Mensch guckt groß auf deine Haare.......

Dann ziehste noch ein Top mit Ausschnitt für die Männerwelt an und genießt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch mal ein Bild von einer schönen natürlichen Frau! Wo man dann keine Angst hat, nach der ersten gemeinsamen Nacht das Gebiss auf dem Nachttisch, die Perücke vorm Bett usw zu finden!

Was ich damit sagen will: Natürlichkeit siegt!

Das ideale Schönheitsbild wird so neutral wie möglich gehalten! Es soll sovielen wie nur möglich gefallen! Wenn man aber in einer Beziehung ist, beginnt man alles an seinem Partner zu lieben, seien es die Sommersprossen oder sonstwas! Weil diese Kleinigkeiten hebt die Partnerin auch von den ganzen Models ab: Sie ist einzigartig dadurch und nicht das 0815-Gesicht aus der Werbung!


----------



## Deanne (13. Mai 2009)

meckermize schrieb:


> und das wil ich mit 50 auch noch sagen könn, unmöglich wenn das Make-up meine Haut bis dahin aber ruiniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, na, das ist aber auch nicht richtig. Ich bin zwar selbst auch kein großer Fan von Unmengen an Make-Up, aber die Haut ruiniert es sicherlich nicht. 
Es ist nur wichtig, das Zeug nicht über Nacht im Gesicht zu lassen, denn dann kann die Haut nicht atmen und es gibt Pickel und Unreinheiten.

Und solange man nicht jeden Tag ins Sonnenstudio rennt, raucht wie ein Schlot und sich nur von Fast-Food ernährt, wird die Haut auch von ein bisschen dekorativer Kosmetik nicht schlechter.


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

@Deanne

Naja aber wenn sich Leute Tagsüber total mit Make Up vollkleistern bringt das Abschminken am Abend auch nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn wenn du, sagen wir mal 12Std. , schon total voll davon bist machen die 6 Stunden den Braten auch nicht mehr fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Also ich muss ehrlich gesagt anmerken, dass das ungeschminkte geschätzte 10mal besser aussieht als das Profilbild. Gut - liegt nicht zuletzt an den Haaren, aber auch so - du wirkst irgendwie jünger.
> Als ich das erste Mal dein Avatar gesehen habe, dachte ich du wärst relativ alt. Dann hab ich dein mybuffed-pic gesehen und mir ist alles ausm Gesicht gefallen. ._."





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein Bild von einer schönen natürlichen Frau! Wo man dann keine Angst hat, nach der ersten gemeinsamen Nacht das Gebiss auf dem Nachttisch, die Perücke vorm Bett usw zu finden!
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will: Natürlichkeit siegt!
> 
> Das ideale Schönheitsbild wird so neutral wie möglich gehalten! Es soll sovielen wie nur möglich gefallen! Wenn man aber in einer Beziehung ist, beginnt man alles an seinem Partner zu lieben, seien es die Sommersprossen oder sonstwas! Weil diese Kleinigkeiten hebt die Partnerin auch von den ganzen Models ab: Sie ist einzigartig dadurch und nicht das 0815-Gesicht aus der Werbung!


Den Aussagen stimm ich gern zu. Um ehrlich zu sein dacht ich bisher immer der Avatar von Marion sei stark bildbearbeitet worden, da er meiner Meinung nach recht künstlich wirkt. Die Augen sind seltsam lang gezogen und der Mund ebenfalls. Sollte das ein unbearbeitetes Foto sein entschuldige ich mich, dann ists einfach ein (meiner Meinung nach) schlechtes Foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das andere hier gefällt mir super. Wobei das sind jetzt beides schwarz-weiss-Fotos. Das zeigt natürlich auch nicht so richtig den Unterschied zwischen geschminkt und ungeschminkt, nur halt eben die Konturen. Bei Farbfotos könnte man mehr drüber aussagen.


PS-Quote:


Dabow schrieb:


> Ich bin heute das erste mal aus dem WOW Forum und sehe : Es gibt Foren wie : Gott und die Welt ???? Das wusst ich garnicht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein weiteres Lamm hat den Weg in die Freiheit gefunden! Und siehe: ausserhalb von WoW gibt es auch schöne Weiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

@ Davatar

Guck mal auf ihr Mybuffed Profil, da sieht man schönes Foto von Ihr in Farbe.
Hübsche junge Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (13. Mai 2009)

hm, hab einen fable für sw-fotos^^ finde die sehen irgendwie immer vorteilhafter aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok, dann ersetzt ich das bild mal durch ein buntes... zukleistern kann ich mich (auch wenn ich an bestimmten tagen gerne würde...) gar nicht wegen der extrem hellen hautfarbe... die meißten makeups sind mir zu dunken - und meiner meinung gibts nix schlimmeres als solche ränder am gesicht...

inzwischen pantsch ich mir das makeup aus babypuder und normalem puder zusammen, bzw extrem helles makeup aus asien (die hier natürlich wieder nur in der parfümerie zu kriegen sind -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie man auf dem bild schön erkennen kann HASSE ICH SONNENLICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war deswegen auch schon mal im solarium was zur folge hatte das ich nach ein paar behandlungen nicht bräuner war sondern ORANGE!!


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

Vll würd ja ein dezentes dunkles Makeup das ganze noch bissl heben.
Sprich durch die sehr hellen Haare wirkt die Haut ja echt super super hell.
Vll mal in deine Spezialmischung in kleinen dunklen Ton mit reinmischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. Mai 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> @Deanne
> 
> Naja aber wenn sich Leute Tagsüber total mit Make Up vollkleistern bringt das Abschminken am Abend auch nichts mehr
> 
> ...



Eben nicht. Was ist zum Beispiel mit Leuten, die am Theater als Schauspieler arbeiten? Die Bühnenbeleuchtung macht dickes, flächig aufgetragenes Makeup unumgänglich, wenn man nicht rüberkommen möchte wie eine Kalkleiche. Demnach müsste diese Menschen ja auch spätestens mit 40 aussehen wie Dieter Bohlen oder eine alte Ledertasche. 
Ist aber in den meisten Fällen nicht so. Wie ich bereits sagte, ich bin kein Kosmetik-Fanatiker, aber es ist einfach so, dass man sich durch normale Verwendung von Kosmetik nicht die Haut kaputt macht. Nachts allerdings regeneriert sich die Haut und wenn das Makeup dann nicht entfernt worden ist, kommt es zu Irritationen.



vickie schrieb:


> Vll mal in deine Spezialmischung in kleinen dunklen Ton mit reinmischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Grundierung sollte immer einen Ton heller sein, als der eigentliche Hautton. Sonst gibt es Flecken und fiese Ränder. 
Die Mutter von meinem Freund ist selbstständige Kosmetikerin, da kenn ich mittlerweile fast alle Kniffe.

@Marion: Von der Firma StarGazer gibt es weißes Puder. Zwar ist das eher für Goths gemacht, aber wenn man es mit transparentem Puder mischt, sollte es sich auch für den alltäglichen Gebrauch eignen.

StarGazer loose powder


----------



## marion9394 (13. Mai 2009)

man schminkt sich gerne ab wenn man einmal beim kosmetiker wegen pickeln war -.- auuuuhaaaa



> @Marion: Von der Firma StarGazer gibt es weißes Puder. Zwar ist das eher für Goths gemacht, aber wenn man es mit transparentem Puder mischt, sollte es sich auch im Alltag eignen.



super tipp! danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 google ich gleich mal


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Mai 2009)

Man man man!

Mädels? Warum wollt ihr sowas denn tun?

Deanne hat mal einen fast schon "epischen" Beitrag geschrieben. (leider war ich trotz SuFu nicht fündig^^) In dem hatte sie erzählt wie einfach sie eigentlich glücklich zu machen ist, sie ist ein Zockerweibchen und ihr würde es schon reichen zusammen Pizza zu bestellen (naja irgendwie so halt^^). Und die Reaktionen der männlichen User hier waren durch die Bank weg positiv!

Soll ich euch mal verraten warum? 

(Achtung was jetzt folgt sind wieder Scrätchers wirre Gedankengänge!^^)

Die Natur machts uns vor! Die Weibchen werfen sich in der Paarungszeit in schicke bunte Kostüme um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Der Erfolg gibt ihnen Recht! Je bunter und toller desto schneller wären die Männchen auf sie aufmerksam um dann das zu tun was die Natur damit bezweckt: Fortpflanzung. Nach dem Akt ist vor dem Akt und so geht wieder jeder seinen Weg!

Natürlich stehen Männer darauf, wenn Frauen Haut zeigen, sich reizend anziehen und aussehen wie kleine Püppchen! Aber verwechselt da bitte mal "aufreizend" nicht mit "symphatisch"! Denn je aufreizender eine Frau herumrennt desto weniger wird der Mann auf ihren Charakter achten da seine Ziel sicher keine tiefsinnige Gespräche sein werden.

Und ich setz noch eins drauf!^^

Ich persönlich hätte den blanken Horror vor einer Beziehung mit einem "Modepüppchen"! Aufs aussehen achten? Klar! Aber nicht übertreiben ist die Devise! Ihr werdet kaum einen Mann finden den es nicht nerven würde wenn seine Freundin jeden Tag Gurkenscheiben auf die Augen legt, ständig mit Watte zwischen den Zehen durch die Wohnung schlappt und sämtliche gemeinsamen Unternehmungen einschränkt. Dies geht nicht wegen der Fingernägel, das geht nicht weil sie noch nen BeautyTermin hat usw und so fort. Und man kann auch nicht mal was kurzfristig unternehmen bevor sie nicht nochmal 2 Std zusätzlich im Bad war! Und hat man es dann mal doch mit ihr aus der Haustür geschafft, so werden Aktionen durch Stöckelschuhe stark eingegrenzt.

Natürlich ist man "toll" wenn man sich mit so einer Frau in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert, aber war das das Ziel der Sache? Ist das dann nicht eher ein "gemeinsam einsam"?

Viele Männer wollen lieber eine natürliche Frau! Sie muß nicht perfekt aussehen! Sie muß ihm halt gefallen! Ein bißchen Make up ist ok aber zuviel muß nicht drauf! Es ist viel schöner wenn man einfach mal was zusammen unternehmen kann, auch mal spontan irgendwo hinfährt und eben nicht durch ihren "Schönheitstick" eingegrenzt wird! Und man darf nicht vergessen: Schönheit ist vergänglich der Charakter bleibt meist bestehen.....

Versetzt euch doch mal in unsere Lage! Es gibt viele schöne Frauen die NICHT mit den schönsten Typen zusammen sind! Und ihr habt eure Gründe dafür! Also gesteht uns auch endlich mal das Recht ein, lange nicht so oberflächlich zu sein, wie uns nachgesagt wird!^^


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

100% signed!!!!!


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte den blanken Horror vor einer Beziehung mit einem "Modepüppchen"! Aufs aussehen achten? Klar! Aber nicht übertreiben ist die Devise! Ihr werdet kaum einen Mann finden den es nicht nerven würde wenn seine Freundin jeden Tag Gurkenscheiben auf die Augen legt, ständig mit Watte zwischen den Zehen durch die Wohnung schlappt und sämtliche gemeinsamen Unternehmungen einschränkt. Dies geht nicht wegen der Fingernägel, das geht nicht weil sie noch nen BeautyTermin hat usw und so fort. Und man kann auch nicht mal was kurzfristig unternehmen bevor sie nicht nochmal 2 Std zusätzlich im Bad war! Und hat man es dann mal doch mit ihr aus der Haustür geschafft, so werden Aktionen durch Stöckelschuhe stark eingegrenzt.


Respekt! Mir haben da dann Dates oder "einmalige nächtliche Angelegenheiten" gereicht. Mit so einer würd ich nie ne Beziehung eingehen. Ich hatte da auch mal ein "tolles" Date und hab dabei gezählt wie oft sie mir sagt, dass sie schöne neue Schuhe gekauft hat. Nach dem sage und schreibe 35x (fünfunddreissigsten Mal) hab ich mit zählen aufgehört. Die war dann tatsächlich so blond wie sie ausgesehen hat...


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

Aber das musste doch verstehen, Schuhe sind doch sowas von wichtig das man drüber sprechen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das muss auch immer wieder erwähnt werden ^_^ 
Konter nächstes mal damit wie gerne und Oft du Bier trinkst oder Pc spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (13. Mai 2009)

@Scrätcher

In der Regel sind bei den Tieren die Männchen weitaus bunter und geschmückter als Weibchen. Bestes beispiel der Pfau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher, du hasts begriffen! JUBEL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein wunder, das wir uns so gut verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Marion, kannste das Schwarzweissfoto nochmal reinstellen? Mir wills nicht anzeigen -.- Das farbige Foto seh ich aber deutlich^^


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Mario*, kannste das Schwarzweissfoto nochmal reinstellen? Mir wills nicht anzeigen -.- Das farbige Foto seh ich aber deutlich^^


ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Oh damn! >.< Jezz hab ich auchn lachanfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte verzeih mir den Ausrutscher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (13. Mai 2009)

grml was nur mit dem namen immer is^^ - das hat der doofe bestatter auf dem kranz von meinem opa auch schon falsch gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> grml was nur mit dem namen immer is^^ - das hat der doofe bestatter auf dem kranz von meinem opa auch schon falsch gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dein opa hieß auch marion? oO


----------



## marion9394 (13. Mai 2009)

hihi ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auf diesen trauerkränzen stehen doch immer die namen von den angehörigen drauf - (also wer den fettesten kranz gekauft hat... )
naja und da musste ich mich seeehr zusammenreisen dem bestatter keinen einlauf zu verpassen!


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

oha, so ein faux pas sollte wirklich nicht passieren. hoffe du hast das geld zurückerstattet bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

mmmmh, kann ich jezz dein Bild sehen Marion? Das schwarzweiss foto. Ich kanns immer noch nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (13. Mai 2009)

schick dir den link per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (19. Mai 2009)

Tagchen!

Ich habe auch eine Frage, und möchte euch nicht belästigen, in dem ich einen neuen eröffne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meine Haare gleichen einem Vogelnest. Ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie schaffe ich es, dass meine Haare so wie die von Varg Vikerness aussehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Jaja, er ist ein etwas merkwürdiger Mensch, aber ich finde seine Haare toll!!!!) Und bevor ihr von "sie" oder "ihr" sprecht, ich bin ein "er" und "ihm"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Mai 2009)

bild von dem typen mit zum friseur nehmen und sagen: "den haarschnitt hät ich gern". 
und aus


----------



## pnn (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde die Haare von Marion sehen auf den Bildern jetzt nicht so sonderlich schlimm aus.
Aber ich kenne das, ich habe auch ziemlich dünnes, aber noch viel längeres (bis kurz über den Hintern) Haar. Da fällt das meiner Meinung noch mehr auf. Aber so wie es imemr ist, an einem selbst scheint man es negativer aufzunehmen als es wirklich ist. Die meisten Mädels sagen dann immer "Woa ... du ahst so schöne Haare" oder "Bin voll neidisch auf deine Haare" - entweder sind die alle betrunken oder es läuft irgendwas anderes falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

zwecks vogelnest kann ich dir was gutes empfehlen...

habe dieses (darf ich werbung machen?) glis kur sprüh zeugs, einfach auf die nassen haare sprühn und trocknen lassen... da kannst sie ganz toll kämmen und weich werden sie auch...


----------



## PewPew_oO (19. Mai 2009)

Werd ich versuchen danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

Ich finds toll dass es hier um Haare geht, aber kennt wer ein gutes Mittel gegen Haarausfall? :x
Kann gut sein dass das auch in meinen Genen liegt aber bevor ich das kampflos aufgebe lieber mal versuchen zu retten was geht :>

Jemand nen Tipp eventuell?

Alpicin schon getestet macht es eigentlich nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

öhm ich glaub zu wissen das es so tabletten gegen haarausfall gibt, die den haarausfall stoppen, aber wenn du die absetzt wirkts auch nicht mehr - glaub das die auch gar nicht sooo billig waren...

vielleicht mal in der apo nachfragen... wobei wenn man als mann kurze haare hat sieht mans ja gar nicht schlimm, und ein hübsches gesicht macht bekanntlich nichts so schnell kaputt - so lange man die haare nicht vom arsch hochkämmt^^


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eigentlich ziemlich dichtes Haar und viel ^^
Aber hmm.. ich hab angst dass ich ne Glatze kriegt oO


----------



## pnn (19. Mai 2009)

Wenn du viel und dichtes Haar hast ist das doch mMn vollkommen normal ... wegen einem Kamm voller Haaren sollte man sich nicht gleich verrückt machen.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

Naja es sind viele Haare für etwa mehr als ein Jahr ^^


----------



## pnn (19. Mai 2009)

Was sind denn bei dir viele? Ich habe seit 8 Jahren jeden morgen eine Bürste voller Haaren in der Hand und immernoch soviel Haare wie am Anfang (wobei sie am Scheitel vlt etwas weniger geworden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Niranda (19. Mai 2009)

meine mutter hatte sunn zeug, was man auf die kopfhaut tut... wuchsen auch richtig nach.. o.o

Muss mal schauen wie das hieß, Rogaine oder so.. kp

Edit:
Ist aber schweins teuer, das weis ich noch^^

Edit2:
Jap, Rogaine, einma für Mann und einma für Frau =D
http://www.rogaine.com/


----------



## marion9394 (26. Juni 2009)

Die neuen Haare sind da und pappen endlich an mir dran =)

Bin voll happy es ist ja soooo toll geworden - endlich wieder lange haare *hüpf* *spring* *freu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (26. Juni 2009)

du strahlst ja bis zu den Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
freut mich für dich hehe


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

o_O Irgendwie siehst Du auf jedem Foto anders aus, also als ob Du ne andere Person wärst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

ich find s sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## Night falls (29. Juni 2009)

*Thumbs up*
Was haste denn dafür gezahlt?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juni 2009)

sieht gut aus.
darf man wissen was du für eine natürlich haarfarbe hast?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

wobei marion ich hab ja n bild von dir gesehn wo du kurze haare hast das sah auch gut aus also so wärs ja nicht


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, mich würds mal interessieren, wie so die Weiber aussehen GANZ OHNE MAKE-UP. Nen ganzen Tag lang nix friesiert gestyled oder sonst was. Nunja, duschen dürft ihr noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wünschs dir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Rebotic schrieb:


> Wünschs dir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


natürliche schönheit ftw aber son bissl dezentes make up is doch gut ich red nicht von prinzessin amidala (star wars tussi mit der weißen gesichtsmaske aka dezentes make up)


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (29. Juni 2009)

Warum nicht?

Das gängie Schönheitsideal der Medien, das jeden Tag unentwegt auf einen einprasselt, ist doch Müll. Guckt euch mal in einer Mainstreamdisco am Freitag/Samstag abend um.

Da kriegt man das blanke Kotzen.

Unmengen Makeup, Frisuren die 3 Stunden Frisör und 3 Stunden Styling gebraucht haben. Klamotten die keinen Raum mehr für erotische Fantasien lassen. Das sind dann weibliche Menschen, die ich kaum noch als Frauen bezeichnen kann und mir rutscht immer öfter ein "Machst du grad Mittagspause und mußt nachher wieder ins Sterntorviertel (lokales Rotlichtmileu)?", heraus.

Die schönsten Frauen sind die, die die Mittelchen nur einsetzen um ihre natürlichen Schönheiten zu betonen, sie nicht verdecken, ins absurde karrikieren oder sonstewas.

Dieser Haufen Möchtegernmodels, so vielschichtig und interessant wie ein weißes Blatt Papier, nein danke. Keines oder sehr dezentes Makeup, geschmackvolle, attraktive Kleidung die Raum für Fantasie läßt, die kleinen sog. "Unreinheiten", die das Leben so mit sich bringt (Hier ein Fältchen, da eine kleine Narbe, dort der Blick der die Narbe auf der Seele offenbart, da das kleine Pölsterchen etc.), DAS macht attraktiv.

Ich hatte zweimal solche Models. Atemberaubend "schön", nach Medienmeinung, aber in etwa so tiefgängig wie das Wattenmeer bei Ebbe. Nett anzuschauen, das wars dann auch schon. Drei Stunden im Bad einsperren, während du draußen dir fast in die Hose machst weil du nicht aufs Klo kannst, aber im Leben und im Bett seicht wie nichts andres sonst.
Niemals mehr.

Frauen sind dann attraktiv wenn sie gelebt haben, sich so schön finden wie sie sind, wenn sie nicht nur aus Make-Up, Solariumbräune und Minirock bestehen. Wo bleibt da das prickeln, Fantasie, das "Spiel"? Außerdem stumpft das erotische dann ab und stirbt, wenn nackte Tatsachen zum Alltag werden. 

Mein Frauengeschmack hat sich von den "Püppchen" meiner Jugend unterdessen zur richtigen Frau hin entwickelt. Gott sei es getrommelt und gepfiffen. Für die Püppchen habe ich unterdessen nichtmal ein müdes Lächeln übrig, wenn sie in der Disse angewackelt kommen. 

Es gibt Grenzen, nach oben und unten, sowohl Aussehen wie auch Charakter betreffend. Aber mit mehr gutem Charakter lassen sich viel viel mehr Minuspunkte im Aussehensgeschmack des potenziellen Partners ausgleichen als andersrum. 

In diesem Sinne:
Du hast mir gut gefallen mit den "dünnen" (die sind nicht dünne) Harren, wie auch den "volleren" jetzt. Bleib einfach natürlich. 

P.S. Einen andren Vorteil hat das natürlich bleiben auch: Meine Freundin, die sich nicht schminkt, aber neben manchen geschminkten aussieht als wäre sie vorher 4 Stunden beim Profistylisten gewesen, wird auch mit 50 noch eine glatte und reine Haut haben. Ich seh an meiner Schwester jetzt schon wohin die Benutzung von viel MakeUp im Alter führen würde.


----------



## Niranda (29. Juni 2009)

das orakel hat gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gogo marion =)

Nira^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Juni 2009)

Sorry, aber ich fand Wasserstoffblond schon immer total hässlich.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> full quote



Das kann ich einfach nur unterschreiben! 

/SIGN!


----------



## Niranda (29. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich fand Wasserstoffblond schon immer total hässlich.



bedenkest du auch, das es auch menschen gibt, denen andere farben nicht stehen?


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich fand Wasserstoffblond schon immer total hässlich.



Naja damit bist du EIN Mann aus ganz Deutschland! Und das auch noch in der Minderheit!!

Wasserstoffblond kann hübsch sein, es darf halt nur nicht billig aussehen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja damit bist du EIN Mann aus ganz Deutschland!


st. gallen liegt in der schweiz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> st. gallen liegt in der schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HA! Tatsächlich! Garnicht drauf geachtet! (da ich den Wohnorteintrag selbst nicht ernst nehme acht ich eigentlich bei Anderen auch nicht drauf^^
Ok! Wie die Schweizer darüber denken weiß ich nicht! oO

Aber in Deutschland können wir durchaus mit "sowas" leben!^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (29. Juni 2009)

Sind jetzt alle Schweizer böse deswegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn sie dir dein Nummernkonto sperren, dann ja.


----------



## Niranda (29. Juni 2009)

alle schweizer die ich kenne haben schwarze haare und viele piercings^^
und ich find sie süßer xD


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

o_O Ich kenne eigentlich überhaupt keine Männer mit "vielen Piercings", egal aus welchem Land O_o


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle Schweizer böse deswegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weiß ich nicht, sag du es mir!

Spaß!^^ Ich kenne zuwenig Schweizer um mir überhaupt ein Bild über sie machen zu können! Irgendwie ist die Schweiz ein blinder Fleck für mich. Es liegt grenznah und trotzdem hatte ich nie wirklich Kontakt... Hmmmm .... *grübel*



Niranda schrieb:


> alle schweizer die ich kenne haben schwarze haare und viele piercings^^
> und ich find sie süßer xD



kein Wunder! Die kommen ja auch aus dem Schokoladenland! oO


----------



## Niranda (29. Juni 2009)

war auf mädls bezogen...^^


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> alle schweiz*er* die ich kenne haben schwarze haare und viele piercings^^
> und ich find sie süßer xD






Niranda schrieb:


> war auf mädls bezogen...^^



Ok habs falsch verstanden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mir ist die Haarfarbe grundsätzlich egal! Das Mädel muß einfach gefallen! XD Aber wenn ich vorab ne Haarfarbe nennen müßte wären es Blond und Rot! *gg*


----------



## marion9394 (29. Juni 2009)

oje der spaß war jetzt leider gar nicht billig -.- habe 500&#8364; gezahlt - davon 200 &#8364; allein die Haare :-(
Hatte aber das glück das ich gerade nen größeren freiberuflichen job hatte - da war das dann drinnen und finanziert^^

öhm in normal sind die haare ungefähr so - also zu meinem toten-teint nicht wirlich schön




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> o_O Irgendwie siehst Du auf jedem Foto anders aus, also als ob Du ne andere Person wärst jester.gif



hihi das liegt an den kameras^^ spiegelreflex und gute schminke vs. webcam ;D



> wobei marion ich hab ja n bild von dir gesehn wo du kurze haare hast das sah auch gut aus also so wärs ja nicht


da war ich aber flach wie ein brett - da mag ich nicht mehr tauschen ;D

hm wie gesagt mit natürlichkeit ist das immer so eine sache - wollte eigentlich NIE natürlich ausgucken, meine ma redet mir heute noch strähnchen ein^^
finde persönlich ja diese pornoschauspielerinnen so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hat mich schon als junges mädl fasziniert ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm wie gesagt mit natürlichkeit ist das immer so eine sache - wollte eigentlich NIE natürlich ausgucken, meine ma redet mir heute noch strähnchen ein^^
> finde persönlich ja diese pornoschauspielerinnen so toll
> 
> 
> ...


Vivian Schmitt?

btw: ich bewundere deine ehrlichkeit mti der du uns allen hier begegnest respekt


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Die neuen Haare sind da und pappen endlich an mir dran =)
> 
> Bin voll happy es ist ja soooo toll geworden - endlich wieder lange haare *hüpf* *spring* *freu*
> 
> ...



Bist du das auf dem Foto ? *sabber* *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Ohje, wie schafft man es 7 Seiten lang nur über Haare zu reden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was kommt als nächstes? Der Handtaschen und Schuhe Thread? :-P


----------



## marion9394 (29. Juni 2009)

find ich suppa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie auch sie *früher*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht so :-(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

du bist die erste frau von der ich höre das sie 2 pornostars super findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: hab die gramatik während dems chreiben umgestellt XD


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Die neuen Haare sind da und pappen endlich an mir dran =)



Nochmal nachbestellen für die Augenbrauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. Juni 2009)

> Nochmal nachbestellen für die Augenbrauen. smile.gif



hehe fast ;D die sind doch schon eingestochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du kennst mich tussi doch inzwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> alle schweizer die ich kenne haben schwarze haare und viele piercings^^
> und ich find sie süßer xD


Du kennst aber nicht viele Schweizer/innen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (30. Juni 2009)

Ich mag Wasserstoff blond, solang es nicht billig wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Haare sind auch etwas blonder gefärbt als sie es von Natur aus wären ...
Hätte normal so ein blödes Straßenköterblond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Ich kenne eigentlich überhaupt keine Männer mit "vielen Piercings", egal aus welchem Land O_o



Köln .. *hust*


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juni 2009)

Tja ich muss mich da Qonix anschliessen (liegt wohl daran das ich auch Schweizer bin). Dieses Wasserstoffblond ist nicht so mein geschmack und wenn ich deine natürliche Haarfarbe sehe denke ich "woaw". dann lieber bräunungscreme als teuere haare kaufen :-)


----------



## pnn (30. Juni 2009)

Als Metaller kann ich nur sagen: Haare zum ankleben? *auf den Boden spuck*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kann mich bkeleanor und Qonix nur anschliessen, das Wasserstoffblond ... wuäh.
Aber jedem so wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

naja ich bin jetzt auch metaler und hab relativ lange haare (also erst Schulterlang -.-)
und ich finds trotzdem ziemlich hübsch weiß gar ned was ihr alle habt aber bei mir in der gegend laufen eh alle so rum 

*kreisch* holt mich hier weg *kreisch*


----------



## pnn (30. Juni 2009)

schulterlang relativ lang? lang werden sie erst wenn es am Steiß kitzelt wenn du nackt von A nach B torkelst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei mir geht es eher im allgemeinen darum dass ich blond nicht wirklich hübsch finde ... kommt natürlich auch auf das Gesamtbild an. Es gibt Frauen denen steht das wirklich, da passt dann aber auch alles zusammen (da kann es selbst mir dann schon gefallen).
Und ausserdem finde ich für etwas dass wächst Geld auszugeben eh ein wenig Panne. Da warte ich halt mal einfach 2-3 Jahre, wobei ich mir persönlich die Haare eh nie abschneiden würde. Die Wachsen jetzt seitdem ich ca. 12 bin und wurden nur vor 7 Jahren aufgrund eines Alkoholunfalls mal abgeschnitten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss mich ja schon zwingen Spitzen zu schneiden ...


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juni 2009)

Haarfarbe hin oder her!

Ich könnt jetzt nicht behaupten das die Mehrzahl der Blondinen besser aussieht! Es gibt genügend Frauen die auch mit braunen, roten und schwarzen Haaren sehr gut aussehen!

Dennoch würd ich wenn mich einer fragen würde blond bevorzugen. Aber da kommt es halt wieder auf den persönllichen Geschmack drauf an.

Was ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann: zu 99 % gefallen mir Frauen mit langen Haaren besser! Warum auch immer!

Gina Wild? Hm.... nett das sie dir gefällt! Sie sieht auch gut aus, aber laß das mal ein männliches Wesen öffentlich sagen dann wird er gleich in ne Schublade gesteckt! Ganz egal ob er reinpaßt oder nicht! oO


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann: zu 99 % gefallen mir Frauen mit langen Haaren besser! Warum auch immer!


Kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> war auf mädls bezogen...^^


Naja...auch Mädels kenn ich eigentlich nur eine mit viel Metall im Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die meisten haben dann doch eher 0-2 Piercings, nicht mehr. Aber kommt vielleicht auf die Szene an in der man sich bewegt ^^



LordofDemons schrieb:


> du bist die erste frau von der ich höre das sie 2 pornostars super findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm also ich hab da 2x das Bild der selben Frau gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und woher wollen wir nicht wissen, dass Marion...öhm...ne den Satz schreib ich besser nicht aus, sonst wird jemand böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann: zu 99 % gefallen mir Frauen mit langen Haaren besser! Warum auch immer!


Find ich super, so bleiben mehr Frauen mit kurzen Haaren für mich übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hatt ich schon immer ein Fable für.
Wobei irgendwie hab ich ja das Gefühl, die Vorlieben die man hat werden stark durch den allerersten Partner den man früher mal hatte geprägt. Wenn ich heute ne Frau seh, die ne ähnliche Frisur hat wie meine allererste Freundin werd ich auch heute noch schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das obwohl das ne rechte Weile her ist und ich heute kein Teenie mehr bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich könnt mir NIEMALS fremdes Haar auf den Kopf verpflanzen lassen...igitt...wuah...brr....*schüttel*...dann lieber ohne Haar!


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wobei irgendwie hab ich ja das Gefühl, die Vorlieben die man hat werden stark durch den allerersten Partner den man früher mal hatte geprägt. Wenn ich heute ne Frau seh, die ne ähnliche Frisur hat wie meine allererste Freundin werd ich auch heute noch schwach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da Könntest du so gar recht haben! ^^ 

Meine erste Freundin kam aus dem Asiatischen bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit dem hab ich fable für asiatische Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich persönlich könnt mir NIEMALS fremdes Haar auf den Kopf verpflanzen lassen...igitt...wuah...brr....*schüttel*...dann lieber ohne Haar!



Für Frauen sind Haare auf einer anderen Wichtigkeitsstufe ... ich persönlich hab extrem kurze Haare und hätte mit Glatze kein Problem. Ich würde es sogar begrüßen, ist pflegeleichter - bin aber zu faul das ständig zu rasieren.

In Anbetracht des schon sehr frühen Haarverlustes meines Vaters am Hinterkopf werde ich das aber wohl in 5 bis 10 Jahren eh machen müssen.^^


----------



## pnn (30. Juni 2009)

Ne ... finds auch eklig Haare von anderem auf den Kopf zu tragen. Das ist dann eher was für Japaner ... die mit ihren Schamhaarautomaten und Co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu dem mit der ersten Freundin ... naja, man wird sich ja nicht als erste Freundin eine gesucht haben die einem nicht gefällt. Deswegen ist es ja in meinen Augen irgendwie logisch dass die späteren Freundinnen ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Ne ... finds auch eklig Haare von anderem auf den Kopf zu tragen. Das ist dann eher was für Japaner ... die mit ihren Schamhaarautomaten und Co.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Japaner sind da eh total bekloppt. Rasieren sich den Intimbereich, nur um dann da ein Toupet zu tragen. -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Für Frauen sind Haare auf einer anderen Wichtigkeitsstufe ... ich persönlich hab extrem kurze Haare und hätte mit Glatze kein Problem. Ich würde es sogar begrüßen, ist pflegeleichter - bin aber zu faul das ständig zu rasieren.


Sicher? Ich seh es genau andersrum, ich weiss ja nicht was du mit deinen kurzen Haaren so machst - aber so wie ich das sehe braucht die Glatze mehr Pflege (das ständige rasieren z. B.).


ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> In Anbetracht des schon sehr frühen Haarverlustes meines Vaters am Hinterkopf werde ich das aber wohl in 5 bis 10 Jahren eh machen müssen.^^


Richtig so, Halbglatze geht garnicht!



pnn schrieb:


> Und zu dem mit der ersten Freundin ... naja, man wird sich ja nicht als erste Freundin eine gesucht haben die einem nicht gefällt. Deswegen ist es ja in meinen Augen irgendwie logisch dass die späteren Freundinnen ähnlich aussehen.


Phänomen erkannt ;]


----------



## pnn (30. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Richtig so, Halbglatze geht garnicht!


erinnert mich an ein Deep Purple Konzert letztes Jahr - ungefähr 50% der Leute hatten eine Glatze aber hinten am Kopf noch einen langen Schwanz ... sah göttlich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt aber auch immer darauf an wie weit der Haarverlust vorn fortgeschritten ist ... ic hwerde mich auch nur sehr schwer von meinen Haaren trennen können - wozu gibt es eigentlich Mützen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Und zu dem mit der ersten Freundin ... naja, man wird sich ja nicht als erste Freundin eine gesucht haben die einem nicht gefällt. Deswegen ist es ja in meinen Augen irgendwie logisch dass die späteren Freundinnen ähnlich aussehen.


Moment: dass die Freundinnen alle ähnlich aussehen hab ich nicht behauptet. Meine Freundinnen sahen alle recht unterschiedlich aus, kurze Haare, lange Haare, brünette, blond, schwarzhaarig, Supermodelfigur, Durchschnittsfigur, etc, da sah sich keine ähnlich. Aber wenn ne Frau an mir vorbei geht, die der allerersten ähnelt schmelz ich dennoch dahin. Sieht sie jedoch aus wie irgend ne andere Freundin die ich mal hatte ist dieser Effekt nicht wirklich vorhanden. Und ja über die bin ich schon lange weg, nicht dass Ihr jetzt denkt das würde daran liegen.
Wobei ich kenn natürlich auch Typen, deren Freundinnen immer genau gleich aussahen und sich eigentlich nur vom Namen (nicht mal vom Charakter) gross unterschieden haben...wems gefällt...ich bin da wohl eher der Abwechslungstyp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moment: dass die Freundinnen alle ähnlich aussehen hab ich nicht behauptet.



Nimmst wohl alles hm? XD 

Nein war Spaß entschuldige!^^

Also ich hab jetzt intensiv gegrübelt und mir wäre keine Freundin eingefallen die nicht mindesten halblange Haare gehabt hätte..... Ja meine erste Freundin hatte danach logischerweise auch lange Haare!^^ 

Wobei die Farben wirklich gemischt waren. 

Was mir noch so aufgefallen ist: Kann es sein, dass es ziemlich viele blonde Mädels gibt mit Namen Stefanie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was mir noch so aufgefallen ist: Kann es sein, dass es ziemlich viele blonde Mädels gibt mit Namen Stefanie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kommt hin. Ich kenne allein aus meiner ehemaligen Stufe 3 Mädels, die blond sind und Stefanie heißen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was mir noch so aufgefallen ist: Kann es sein, dass es ziemlich viele blonde Mädels gibt mit Namen Stefanie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Insgesammt gibt es zu viele Stefanies ... echt ekliger Name. Aber ja, die meissten scheinen blond zu sein.


----------



## marion9394 (30. Juni 2009)

ich kenn keine einzige steffi die nett ist - glaub nicht mal eine die blond war ;D

hm billig blond ist immer so ne sache - wenn man artig und anständig nachfärbt siehts eigentlich nicht billig aus...
naja wobei man leicht als billig abgestempelt wird, aber da kann man wohl nix machen...

außer die dame hier ;D aber ich denke (hoffe!!) das ich nicht so ausgucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich finde die schönsten frauen (meine meinung^^) sind immer noch wasserstoffblond:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einzige dunkelhaarige die ich wirklich klasse finde - was mir aber leider gar nicht stehen würde -wäre die dita von teese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das mit dem ersten freund könnte wirklich stimmen ;D die schwarzhaarigen hageren rocker mit der arschlochart sind mir immernoch die liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (30. Juni 2009)

alle steffis die ich kenne sind blond und totale zicken.. ich hasse zicken wie die pest xD

Sry an alle Steffis, die dass grad lesen. hab euch lieb und war nich auf euch bezogen ^.^

Nira


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> naja ich finde die schönsten frauen (meine meinung^^) sind immer noch wasserstoffblond:



so das ist deine meinung....aber mit den ersten beiden bildern hast du mir albträume verschafft.

das nenne ich ein schönes blond (zumindest es passt zu ihr auf dem bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Christina Aguilera und die Tussi über meinem Post sehn wirklich mal verdammt gut aus :3
edit: wer is as in dem bild über mir?


----------



## pnn (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und die Tussi über meinem Post sehn wirklich mal verdammt gut aus :3


Wobei ich glaube dass die auch mit dunklerem/schwarzen Haar noch gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube dass die auch mit dunklerem/schwarzen Haar noch gut aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also 1. die "Tussi" heisst Isabel Lucas.
und 2. ja sie sieht auch mit schwarzen haaren gut aus.


----------



## Haxxler (1. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mal behaupten das Jede Frau die mit blonden Haaren gut aussieht auch mit dunklen Haaren gut aussieht, weils einfach scheiß egal ist wenn ne Frau hübsch ist. Haarfarbe ist egal jedoch nicht die Haarart bzw das Styling halt.


----------



## pnn (1. Juli 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten das Jede Frau die mit blonden Haaren gut aussieht auch mit dunklen Haaren gut aussieht, weils einfach scheiß egal ist wenn ne Frau hübsch ist. Haarfarbe ist egal jedoch nicht die Haarart bzw das Styling halt.


Defintiv nicht. Es gibt halt bestimmte Typen denen steht einfach einfach blond oder dunkel nicht. Eine gute Freundin hatte die Haare blond gefärbt und jetzt trägt sie wieder schwarz. Da muss ich sagen sah das blond 100x besser aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

ich sag immer es ist egal welche haarfarbe ne frau hat genau so wie es auch egal ist wie groß die brüste sind, es kommt IMMER auf das Gesamtkonzept an.

Die kann noch so schöne Haare haben wenns Gsicht einfach dotal dahaut is, ums mal auf gut bayrisch zu sagen, dann hilft das auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sag immer es ist egal welche haarfarbe ne frau hat genau so wie es auch egal ist wie groß die brüste sind, es kommt IMMER auf das Gesamtkonzept an.
> 
> Die kann noch so schöne Haare haben wenns Gsicht einfach dotal dahaut is, ums mal auf gut bayrisch zu sagen, dann hilft das auch nicht mehr.



/sign

das kann ich mal so blind unterschreiben, weil ich mal davon ausgehe du schliest da Charakter und Intelligenz mit ein! Ich hatte EINMAL ne Freundin die war ..naja... etwas "einfach gestrickt" aber sie hat gern geredet......

..kurz um: egal wie hübsch ein Mädel ist, man kann das Geschwafel nicht den ganzen Tag ignorieren! Schon garnicht tagelang......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> das kann ich mal so blind unterschreiben, weil ich mal davon ausgehe du schliest da Charakter und Intelligenz mit ein! Ich hatte EINMAL ne Freundin die war ..naja... etwas "einfach gestrickt" aber sie hat gern geredet......
> 
> ...


naja

mit vollem mund spricht sichs so schlecht
das is jetzt keine anspielung oder sowas wer das denkt hat selber schmutzige gedanken :>


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nimmst wohl alles hm? XD


Son Mist das hätt ich gestern lesen müssen, dann hätt ich ein paar gute Konter gehabt, aber mit 10 Posts dazwischen lohnt sich das gar nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



pnn schrieb:


> Defintiv nicht. Es gibt halt bestimmte Typen denen steht einfach einfach blond oder dunkel nicht. Eine gute Freundin hatte die Haare blond gefärbt und jetzt trägt sie wieder schwarz. Da muss ich sagen sah das blond 100x besser aus.


Da gibt es ein wunderbares Lied von den Ärzten. Ich zitiere:


			
				Die schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Baby war beim Frisör und jetzt mag ich sie nicht mehr
> mein baby war beim Haareschneiden, jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr leiden
> vorher war sie wunderschön, jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr sehn
> das Leben ist schwer, das Leben ist schwer
> ...



Der perfekte Moment um ner Freundin zu sagen, was einem an ihr stört ist übrigens der Moment der Trennung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der perfekte Moment um ner Freundin zu sagen, was einem an ihr stört ist übrigens der Moment der Trennung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder das eine bedingt das andere... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der perfekte Moment um ner Freundin zu sagen, was einem an ihr stört ist übrigens der Moment der Trennung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeee, NIE, GARNICHT. Das ist IMMER schlecht. IMMER.^^


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Hey ich hatte mal ne freundschaftliche Trennung mit ner Ex und mit der komm ich heute noch super aus. Aber wir haben dann die Chance genutzt und gesagt, was uns so gegenseitig aneinander gestört hat, wir aber uns nie getraut hätten zuzugeben. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich wenn man im Streit auseinander geht sollte man sowas nur tun, wenn kein Porzellan in der Nähe ist ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey ich hatte mal ne freundschaftliche Trennung mit ner Ex und mit der komm ich heute noch super aus. Aber wir haben dann die Chance genutzt und gesagt, was uns so gegenseitig aneinander gestört hat, wir aber uns nie getraut hätten zuzugeben. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und eine bewaffnete Polizeistreife


----------



## Nofel (1. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob du es noch liest.

- Kurzhaarfrisur
- Geflochtene oder gebundene Haare

Meine bessere hälfte hat als Friseurin angefangen und meinte dann immer nur,"Man darf die Haare zu nichts zwingen was sie nicht wollen oder man muss sich von ihnen Trennen", Darauf hin hat sie ihrer besten Freundin die Haare von arschlang auf 10cm abgeschnitten und es sieht besser aus. Einfach mal zu einem guten Friseur gehen (Angestellte müssen Frisuren haben die einem Gefallen) und sagen mach mal. Meist kommt was gutes bei raus wozu man sich sonst nicht getraut hätte. Außerdem wenn es einem dann nicht gefällt, wachsen sie ja nach.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja
> 
> mit vollem mund spricht sichs so schlecht
> das is jetzt keine anspielung oder sowas wer das denkt hat selber schmutzige gedanken :>



öhhhm du meinst hmm... kochen?? Du kannst NICHT soviel kochen das dieses Geschwafel nicht überhand nimmt! Und nochmal nein! Egal wie du es durchplanst, irgendwann wirds nervig! Und wenn ich eine ganze Woche vorplanen müßte, nur um sicherzustellen das meine Freundin nicht zu Wort kommt, wäre mir das dann doch den ganzen Aufwand nicht Wert! 



Davatar schrieb:


> Son Mist das hätt ich gestern lesen müssen, dann hätt ich ein paar gute Konter gehabt, aber mit 10 Posts dazwischen lohnt sich das gar nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ein Recht darauf das du konterst! XD


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und eine bewaffnete Polizeistreife


oder der waffen Schrank offen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juli 2009)

Andersherum ist es aber auch doof... wie heißts so schön:
Frauen Komplimente machen, ist wie Topfschlagen im Minenfeld...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Andersherum ist es aber auch doof... wie heißts so schön:
> Frauen Komplimente machen, ist wie Topfschlagen im Minenfeld...


DIESEN SPRUCH LIEEEEEBE ICH!!!!! <3

:>


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey ich hatte mal ne freundschaftliche Trennung mit ner Ex und mit der komm ich heute noch super aus. Aber wir haben dann die Chance genutzt und gesagt, was uns so gegenseitig aneinander gestört hat, wir aber uns nie getraut hätten zuzugeben. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Freundschaftliche Trennungen zeugen meiner Meinung nach von sehr viel Reife, sind aber auch sehr selten. 
Nur, wenn man sich friedlich und in aller Einigkeit getrennt hat, kann man mit der Zeit eine ehrliche Freundschaft aufbauen. 
Darauf kannst du wirklich stolz sein und sowas bewundere ich sehr. Man muss es schaffen, sich gegenseitig sagen zu können, was einem am anderen gestört hat, ohne beleidigend oder unsachlich zu werden. Und das bekommen die wenigsten hin.


----------



## Nofel (1. Juli 2009)

Na ja es liegt ja nicht immer an den Beiden Personen wie man sich trennt. Aber ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen in einer Schlammschlacht auseinander zu gehen. Man hat ja diese Person gemocht, wenn nicht sogar geliebt. Ich komme eigentlich mit allen super aus (meine Verlobte leider nicht mit allen, aber ich denke das ist ein Frauending. Sagt sogar selber das ich einen sehr guten Geschmack hab was Frauen betrifft[Eigenlob?]), man verliert sich zwar aus den Augen aber ich denke, wenn man sich trift  und Zeit ist, würde man schon nen Kaffee miteinander trinken.

PS. Es kommt nicht drauf an wie eine Frau aussieht sondern das eine Frau ein stimmiges Bild abgibt. Es gibt Frauen die haben wunderschöne lange Haare aber die Passen einfach nicht zu der Frau.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juli 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nur, wenn man sich friedlich und in aller Einigkeit getrennt hat, kann man mit der Zeit eine ehrliche Freundschaft aufbauen.
> Darauf kannst du wirklich stolz sein und sowas bewundere ich sehr. Man muss es schaffen, sich gegenseitig sagen zu können, was einem am anderen gestört hat, ohne beleidigend oder unsachlich zu werden. Und das bekommen die wenigsten hin.



kann ich nicht unterschreiben. trennung war das chaos, mit viel verletzungen. es wurde alles ausgekramt um dem anderen weh zu tun ... wir waren beide wohl nicht besonders reif damals .. aber nach einigen jahren waffenstillstand verstehen wir uns relativ gut. unternehmen ab und zu was und helfen uns gegenseitig .. ist also irgendwie ne freundschaft.


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kann ich nicht unterschreiben. trennung war das chaos, mit viel verletzungen. es wurde alles ausgekramt um dem anderen weh zu tun ... wir waren beide wohl nicht besonders reif damals .. aber nach einigen jahren waffenstillstand verstehen wir uns relativ gut. unternehmen ab und zu was und helfen uns gegenseitig .. ist also irgendwie ne freundschaft.



Das unterscheidet sich vermutlich von Fall zu Fall. Wobei das Alter sicherlich auch viel damit zu tun hat.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass schmerzhafte Trennungen, die mit Beleidigungen, Gewalt und Vorwürfen von statten gegangen sind, auch nach Jahren noch sauer aufgestoßen sind. Da wurde dem anderen dann noch 4 Jahre später aus purer Lustigkeit irgendein Dreck an die Haustür geklebt. Wenn man hingegen friedlich und zumindest fair auseinander gegangen ist, war immer irgendwann wieder das Bedürfnis da, freundschaftlichen Kontakt zu pflegen.


----------



## pnn (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich muss dazu sagen ich bin bis jetzt erst einmal in Freundschaft auseinander gegangen. Ich wollte es zwar immer, aber irgendwie hat es nie hingehauen ... kann vlt auch daran gelegen haben dass eigentlich immer ich den Schlusspunkt gesetzt habe und die Frauen mit denen ich zusammen war eigentlich immer recht temperamentvoll waren.
Ich glaube gerade dass ist sowas wo nicht immer zwei dazu gehören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Son Mist das hätt ich gestern lesen müssen, dann hätt ich ein paar gute Konter gehabt, aber mit 10 Posts dazwischen lohnt sich das gar nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist so sensibel =)


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juli 2009)

warum sucht ihr euch nicht frauen an denen euch nichts stört ... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> warum sucht ihr euch nicht frauen an denen euch nichts stört ... ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Früher oder später fällt die rosarote Brille runter und den perfekten Menschen gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> du bist so sensibel =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sensibel wie der da -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit ner harten Schale wie der da -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Dichkunst und Poesie von dem da -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Coolness von dem da -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ausgeflippt wie der da -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seh morgens öfter so aus -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


That's it, das bin einfach ich -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zu den Haaren: Kennt hier einer den Begriff "Regenschirmfrisur"?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Haaren: Kennt hier einer den Begriff "Regenschirmfrisur"?


nein nicht wirklich

topfhaarschnitt kenn ich aber nicht regenschirmfrisur


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> warum sucht ihr euch nicht frauen an denen euch nichts stört ... ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Suchen? Müßte man die nicht gestalten, bauen oder sogar: konstruieren?

Und woher zum Teufel soll ich wissen, ob ich mit den Einstellungen in 10 Jahren noch zufrieden bin? oO

Nein mein lieber! Die "perfekte" Frau gibt es ebensowenig wie den perfekten Mann! Es gibt IMMER an JEDEM irgendwas auszusetzen! Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht in den ersten 3 -6 Monaten ist! Dann überholt einen der Alltag! Und dann kommt es darauf an was Sie und DU daraus machst!

Die Rechnung besteht nämlich immer aus zwei Teilen aus ihr und einem selbst! Das sollte man vielleicht nicht vergessen.....


Ps Davatar: Das deine PM oberfies war hab ich dir ja schon per PM gesagt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Haaren: Kennt hier einer den Begriff "Regenschirmfrisur"?



Ich kenne nur das "Vogelnest", das von Ravern gerne getragen wird. Damit konnte schon die eine oder andere, an Nistplatzmangel leidende, Vogelpopulation gerettet werden.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ps Davatar: Das deine PM oberfies war hab ich dir ja schon per PM gesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hihi, ja das mach ich irgendwann wiedermal gut, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal schaun ob ich ein gutes Beispiel für ne Regenschirmfrisur finde...Ah perfekt!
Also ne Regenschirmfrisur ist kein normaler Afro, nein das ist die maximale Übertreibung eines Afros:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist denn ein Topfhaarschnitt?


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



topf auf den kopf und alles an haaren, was man noch sieht, abschneiden.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja widerlich o_O


----------



## marion9394 (1. Juli 2009)

whuaaaa *schock*

noch schlimmer sind nur die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

supi!^ ^

Dabei hat es so schön mit Gina Wild und Christina Aguilera angefangen! Müßt ihr den Thread jetzt unbedingt so tief in die menschlichen Frisurabgründe treiben? oO


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2009)

Tolle Frisuren gibts auch auf Fiese-Scheitel.de.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (1. Juli 2009)

hihihi voll genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wünsch mir den vom christkind^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



made my day


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hihihi voll genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*hände überm kopf zusammenschlag* *schreiend rumlauf*


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> DIESEN SPRUCH LIEEEEEBE ICH!!!!! <3
> 
> :>



Es ist immer schön einem Menschen ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht zu zaubern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (2. Juli 2009)

Finde ich schlimmer als einen Scheitel

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Vokuhila


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Finde ich schlimmer als einen Scheitel
> 
> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Vokuhila


ich weiß genau wenn ich das jetzt lese lieg ich vor lachen aufm boden


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Finde ich schlimmer als einen Scheitel
> 
> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Vokuhila



Auf der Seite gehts ja nicht nur um Scheitel, sondern generell um grauenvolle Frisuren. Der klassische Vokuhila ist daher auch dabei. Empfehlenswert sind übrigens auch die "Schamhaarfrisuren".

Auch sehr fesch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juli 2009)

tz tz tz!

Hab ich jetzt Vorurteile oder ist das ein klassischer Frauenthread?

-von einer Frau erstellt

- es geht um Frisuren

- es wird gelästert! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> tz tz tz!
> 
> Hab ich jetzt Vorurteile oder ist das ein klassischer Frauenthread?
> 
> ...


klassischer Frauenthread was ist dann ein moderner Frauenthread?


----------



## sympathisant (2. Juli 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert sind übrigens auch die "Schamhaarfrisuren".




auf dem kopf?


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Auf der Seite gehts ja nicht nur um Scheitel, sondern generell um grauenvolle Frisuren. Der klassische Vokuhila ist daher auch dabei. Empfehlenswert sind übrigens auch die "Schamhaarfrisuren".


Bääääh, also gewisse Leute sind wirklich Schweine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> auf dem kopf?



Wenn ich Schamhaarfrisuren ankündige, dann geht es auch um selbige. 
Ich würde ja durchaus einen Link posten, aber das wäre glaub ich gegen die Netiquette und am frühen morgen auch für zarte Gemüter etwas viel. 

Wer aber einen etwas deftigeren Humor hat, solle einfach mal auf fiese-scheitel.de gehen und dann den Link dazu anklicken.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juli 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schamhaarfrisuren ankündige, dann geht es auch um selbige.
> Ich würde ja durchaus einen Link posten, aber das wäre glaub ich gegen die Netiquette und am frühen morgen auch für zarte Gemüter etwas viel.
> 
> Wer aber einen etwas deftigeren Humor hat, solle einfach mal auf fiese-scheitel.de gehen und dann den Link dazu anklicken.



Es gibt Dinge, die will man einfach nicht sehen!^^

Alleine bei dem Gedanken schüttelt es mich mich schon! Nein da hilft nur eins: Kahlschlag! XD


----------



## Nofel (2. Juli 2009)

Aber wenn man sich an Bestimmten stellen Rasiert läuft man wie John Wayne nach einem drei Tages Ritt. Aber ich will mir die Seite auch lieber nicht Ansehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die will man einfach nicht sehen!^^
> 
> Alleine bei dem Gedanken schüttelt es mich mich schon! Nein da hilft nur eins: Kahlschlag! XD


Was haben Obama und menschen mit Schambehaarung gemeinsam?



Spoiler



Beide wollen den Bush weghaben


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juli 2009)

Tja... dieser Thread war mal für den Kopf gedacht....

...und geendet hat er unter der Gürtelinie.... 

soll mir das zu denken geben?

Ich glaube nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (7. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Was haben Obama und menschen mit Schambehaarung gemeinsam?
> 
> Beide wollen den Bush weghaben


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (7. Juli 2009)

Thema Haare - das leidige, fürchterliche Thema...

auch ich kann keine volle, wallende Mähne anbieten. Daher - Haare kurz! Immerhin hat man da noch die Chance mit diversen Produkten die Haare so hinzukriegen, dass sie nen ganzen Tag lang auch aussehen wie man sie morgens frisiert hat.

Mist Haare - echtmal. Andere Frauen stehen auf und sehen perfekt aus.

Und zum Thema Make up und co - mal mehr mal weniger, ich hab allerdings auch mal bei nem Hamburg Besuch bei nem Freund komplett alles vergessen und siehe da - überhaupt kein Problem - überlebt man auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (7. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Man man man!
> 
> Mädels? Warum wollt ihr sowas denn tun?
> 
> ...




Hmm hmmm...Letztens im Gildenchat auf ne Lästerattacke meinerseits über so eine "Modepuppe". 

Gildi: Und du meinst du bist die Queen?

Ich: Nä - ich bin die Frau, die Bier aus der Flasche trinkt, ins TS rülpst und mit den Jungs Horror- und SciFi-Filme guckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen mögt ihr mich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Optik:

Ich bin übergewichtig und klein. Da ich es hasse, morgens stundenlang meine Haare zu föhnen, trage ich sie kurz. Sehr kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Meist mit bunten Strähnen. Schminken? Joa! Aber nur fürs weggehen und auf der Arbeit. Hab ich Urlaub schmink ich mich eher nicht. Vielleicht nur ein bischen Puder und Wimperntusche. 

Ich als Frau kriege auch die Krise, wenn ich Frauen sehe, die sich aufstylen, als wenn Sie morgens nen Spachtel benutzen. Aber dasselbe hasse ich bei Männern auch (also nicht Schminke, sonder so extrem gestylte Männer^^).

Natürlichkeit finde ich immer noch besser aus Künstlichkeit - natürlich kann man für das persönliche Selbstbewusstsein immer ein bischen nachhelfen. Aber man sollte auch immer genau überlegen, wo die Grenze zum Lächerlichen anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Man man man!
> 
> Mädels? Warum wollt ihr sowas denn tun?
> 
> Deanne hat mal einen fast schon "epischen" Beitrag geschrieben. (leider war ich trotz SuFu nicht fündig^^) In dem hatte sie erzählt wie einfach sie eigentlich glücklich zu machen ist, sie ist ein Zockerweibchen und ihr würde es schon reichen zusammen Pizza zu bestellen (naja irgendwie so halt^^). Und die Reaktionen der männlichen User hier waren durch die Bank weg positiv!


den post hat marion verfasst wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz brutal täuschen sollte


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> den post hat marion verfasst wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz brutal täuschen sollte



Mein lieber Lordi,

jetzt wissen wir was du gerne glauben würdest,

aber oben steht wers tatsächlich war! XD

Da bin ich mir zu 99 % sicher!

Alleine schon:



Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schamhaarfrisuren ankündige, dann geht es auch um selbige.
> Ich würde ja durchaus einen Link posten, aber das wäre glaub ich gegen die Netiquette und am frühen morgen auch für zarte Gemüter etwas viel.
> 
> Wer aber einen etwas deftigeren Humor hat, solle einfach mal auf fiese-scheitel.de gehen und dann den Link dazu anklicken.



zeigt doch, das sie abseits der Norm wandelt die sich da nennt "Du bist ne Frau, sowas sagt man nicht!"


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Nene Lordi hat schon recht, der epische Beitrag war von marion, in dem sie beschrieb, dass sie lieber Pizza essend vor dem Fernseher gammelt als nen romantisch-kitschigen Abend zu verbringen...oder so hab ichs zumindest noch in Erinnerung ^^ naja gibt ja 2 Damen hier, die uns aufklären können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nene Lordi hat schon recht, der epische Beitrag war von marion, in dem sie beschrieb, dass sie lieber Pizza essend vor dem Fernseher gammelt als nen romantisch-kitschigen Abend zu verbringen...oder so hab ichs zumindest noch in Erinnerung ^^ naja gibt ja 2 Damen hier, die uns aufklären können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte ich mich so täuschen?

Du hast Recht! Sollen uns die Mädels aufklären!

DEEEEEANNEEEEEE!! Hiiiiilfääääääää!


----------



## Niranda (7. Juli 2009)

wieso nur zwei? xD

wtf :<

und was erklären?^^

BTW:
Heißt dieser Thread nicht "an die *DAMEN* hier"? o.o

Nira ^.-


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> wieso nur zwei? xD
> 
> wtf :<
> 
> ...


Nur zwei, weil nur die zwei erklären können, wers gewesen ist.
Erklären: das erklären, was wir wissen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur für Damen? Das ist zutiefst männerdiskriminierend! Wir haben auch Rechte! Wir haben auch Haare! Alle Macht den Haaren! ...öh...oder so...


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> 1. wieso nur zwei? xD
> 
> 2.und was erklären?^^



Wenn du Punkt Zwei erfahren hast, verstehst du Punkt 1!^^



Davatar schrieb:


> Nur für Damen? Das ist zutiefst männerdiskriminierend! Wir haben auch Rechte! Wir haben auch Haare! Alle Macht den Haaren! ...öh...oder so...



Jetzt wo sie es sagt fällt mir erst auf wie Männerfeindlich eigentlich der Threadtitel ist! XD


----------



## skyline930 (7. Juli 2009)

Bin zwar auch keine Dame, aber wenn ich mal das Bild auf marion9394's myBuffed Profil so seh, dann find ich nicht wirklich dass die haare so schlecht aussehen o_O


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mein lieber Lordi,
> 
> jetzt wissen wir was du gerne glauben würdest,
> 
> ...


ja trotzdem hat das mit dem zockerweibchen marion gesagt bin mir ganz sicher :<

btw: wir müssen die Mannzipation ausrufen Oo


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

ich galub 98% aller threads wurden von männern erstellt - also halt mal den Ball flach =D
1% sind switter
1% sind männer

nud die restlichen 20% sind undefiniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich galub 98% aller threads wurden von männern erstellt - also halt mal den Ball flach =D
> 1% sind switter
> 1% sind männer
> 
> ...


hier muss man sich nen tusch denken


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich galub 98% aller threads wurden von männern erstellt - also halt mal den Ball flach =D
> 1% sind switter
> 1% sind männer
> 
> ...



Spannende Rechnung, hab ich etwas verpasst?^^


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich galub 98% aller threads wurden von männern erstellt - also halt mal den Ball flach =D



Hast du schon jemals einen Thread gesehen in dem Stand: "An die Männer hier"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

nein, aber "an die SpielER" usw..


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> nein, aber "an die SpielER" usw..



Du willst dich jetzt nicht daran aufhängen, dass manche halt statt "an das Spielervolk" eben "an die Spieler" schreiben und da die "Spielerinnen" mit einbeziehen oder? ^^

Wobei da eben meist pauschal alle gemeint waren und hier erstmal DIREKT nur die Frauen angesprochen wurden! 

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du versuchst grad nicht nur, unseren Ruf nach Gleichberechtigung im Keim zu ersticken, sondern du drehst gleich noch den Spieß um und knüpfst uns einen Strick daraus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du versuchst grad nicht nur, unseren Ruf nach Gleichberechtigung im Keim zu ersticken, sondern du drehst gleich noch den Spieß um und knüpfst uns einen Strick daraus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so sind sie die frauen^^

da wird haarspalterei betrieben

boa wie geil meine überleitung zum topic wieder is >.<


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

wortspiel... WORTSPIEL...!! xDD


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so sind sie die frauen^^
> 
> da wird haarspalterei betrieben
> 
> boa wie geil meine überleitung zum topic wieder is >.<



Vielleicht sollten wir dieser Haarspalterei ein Ende bereiten und es wieder in eine Form bringen, mit der alle Leben können!^^

Ich mag es sowieso nicht, wenn alles zusammen über einen Kamm geschoren wird! Bei sowas kräuseln sich mir die Nackenhaare! 

hmm.... was wollt ich jetzt eigentlich sagen? War ich jetzt eigentlich beim Thema oder noch beim Offtopic? *gg*


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

wieso verwenden nun alle Begriffe, die was mit Haaren zu tun haben?
- Haarspalterei
- Nackenhaare
- Kamm

Ich glaub nicht, dass die Mods darum nicht die Beiträge löschen^^
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber um mal zurück zum Thema zu kommen:

Wie findet ihr meine Haare? :O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw ich gugge provokanter Weise nach unten, um euren niederen Rang unter mir zu verdeutlichen xP

LG
Nira ^.^


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Juli 2009)

wat hasten du für eine haarfarbe? ist ganz schlecht zu erkennen auf nem schwarz weiss foto.
ansonsten lange haare sind toll


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

Schöne, lange gerade Haare =) Find ich schön.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

schwarz sieht man doch... xD

nein, hellblond 
hab zZ kein besseres hier^^

edit:
doch hier, ist aber uralt.. und ich seh beschissen darauf aus O_O"
http://www.esl.eu/interface/usergallery/show.php?id=470426


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

Haare könnten länger sein, sehen recht dünn aus - kann aber auch trügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaust du immer wie eine 14 Jährige aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

jaaaaa das foto ist wasser auf den mühlen meiner minderwertigkeitskomplexe wie du mich so herablassend ansiehst >.>

ok ich find lange haare bei frauen toll und dir stehn se definitiv aber haarfarbe wär noch interessant

edit: Nira darf ich dein bild bei mir durch photopaint jagen und dir n hitlerbart zusammengewachsene augenbrauen, pferdezähne und ne glatze verpassen? Oo


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

Ich finde diese Achselbehaarung viel toller als das was du auf dem Kopf trägst!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Juli 2009)

ja jetzt wo du es sagts seh ichs auch :-)
ich finde es steht dir...hast auch ein hübsches gesicht dazu :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

du bist so widerlich -.-

edit. aber cool wenn man so lange haare hat^^


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr meine Haare? :O
> Btw ich gugge provokanter Weise nach unten, um euren niederen Rang unter mir zu verdeutlichen xP



Naja passt ins Beuteschema von 95 % der Männer: blonde lange Haare & putzig!^^

tzzzz is klar! Von oben herab schauen... *mal ein Bild suchen geht wo du garantiert hochschauen mußt^^*



pnn schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Achselbehaarung viel toller als das was du auf dem Kopf trägst!



Ich würde da Zöpfchen empfehlen, das in Verbindung mit nem Schottenrock wäre ja fast schonwieder styleisch! oO


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> nein, aber "an die SpielER" usw..


Steht nicht irgendwo in der Netiquette, dass wenn die maskuline Form benutzt wird automatisch das feminine Anhängsel miteinbezogen wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Niranda schrieb:


> Aber um mal zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
> 
> Wie findet ihr meine Haare? :O
> 
> ...


Oha und ich dachte immer Du seist so eine Art Schattenwesen, das in nem Türrahmen wohnt (Avatar-bezogen). Sieht nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Btw ich gugge provokanter Weise nach unten, um euren niederen Rang unter mir zu verdeutlichen xP
> 
> LG
> Nira ^.^


Ich werfe mich Euch zu Füssen, oh hochwohlgeborene Buffed-Königin!

[QUOTE post='1873584' date='8.07.2009, 11:20']wat hasten du für eine haarfarbe? ist ganz schlecht zu erkennen auf nem schwarz weiss foto.
ansonsten lange haare sind toll[/QUOTE]Sieht man doch: Haarfarbe "graufstufig" von Schwarz bis weiss.


----------



## Desdinova (8. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sieht man doch: Haarfarbe "graufstufig" von Schwarz bis weiss.



Man(n) kennts ja vom Friseur: "Ich hätte meine Haare gern graustufig geschnitten... aber wenns geht weboptimiert, sonst komm ich wieder nirgends rein."


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

ihr seid alle so sensibel zu mir =(


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ihr seid alle so sensibel zu mir =(


Heh ich hab ein Kompliment zu Deinem Bild gemacht, das war positiv gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst kann ich mich ja auch mal verreissen lassen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab noch ein altes Foto von mir von früher an ner Halloween-Party gefunden. Was hält Ihr von dieser Frisur? *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

äh ja ich find das hat style^^


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

dein avatar passt echt zu dir^^

ich mach glaub ich mal nen eigenen Theard für sowas auf xD


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ihr seid alle so sensibel zu mir =(



Äh ja, so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Apropo Wald!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal das aktuellste Bild von mir! Und warum man nicht unbedingt jede Frisur immer tragen kann!^^

Natürlich mal aus einer anderen perspektive, damit Niralein auch mal hochschauen darf! oO


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

naja Frisurtechnisch hätte Nira da auch kein Probleme, Kettergärten sinda ber schon was saugeiles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja meine Arbeitskollegenw ollten mir heute schon wieder nen Haarschnitt zahlen XD


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja Frisurtechnisch hätte Nira da auch kein Probleme, Kettergärten sinda ber schon was saugeiles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darum gings nicht, ich hab nur Nira angesprochen wegen ihrem Kommentar von wegen "auf euch runter blicken"^ 

Ihre Frisur sieht zwar grad aus wie "durch den Wind" aber eine Frisur muß nicht immer kompliziert sein, um gut auszusehen! ^^

Meine Theorie vonwegen "Mädel mit langen Haaren sind beliebter (ausser bei Davatar oO)" ist ja bekannt!^^


Deine Kollegen wollen schon sammeln? *g* Laß mich raten du hörst als einziger in deinem Betrieb Heavy oder? ^^


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ihre Frisur sieht zwar grad aus wie "durch den Wind" aber eine Frisur muß nicht immer kompliziert sein, um gut auszusehen! ^^



da haste dich aber gerettet... manoman.. xDD

und so einfach sind meine haare nicht :<


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juli 2009)

Väm, Emolocke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag meine Haare auch nicht, krieg sie nie zu meiner Zufriedenheit hin.. Deshalb trag ich auch fast immer ne Cappy ;]


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

So tragisch sieht das doch gar nicht aus death.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch unzufrieden mit deinen Haaren Death.


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja meine Arbeitskollegenw ollten mir heute schon wieder nen Haarschnitt zahlen XD



Kenn ich =)


Jetzt haben sie sich aber etwas neues ausgedacht:

In der ein und derselben Woche waren sie ALLE ihre Haare schneiden! xD

Damit ihre Mühe nicht umsonst war, binde ich mir meine Haare jetzt halt zusammen, aber abschneiden? NEIN! =)


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

Meine arbeitskollegen haben es aufgegeben ... erst ging es um die Haare, dann kam die Länge des Bartes dran und mittlerweile kommt nur noch ein Kommentar "Willst nicht irgendwann mal die Stoffbändel von deinem Handgelenkt schneiden, die werden auch immer mehr.". Bin mal gespannt was ihnen als nächstes einfällt - dann geht es wohl an die T-Shirts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

Die einzig wirklich vorzeigbare Männliche Frisur ist ein gescheiter aufgefluffter Mittelscheitel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die einzig wirklich vorzeigbare Männliche Frisur ist ein gescheiter aufgefluffter Mittelscheitel!


ich musste 2 mal hinschauen, bis ich erkannte, was da von der decke baumelte... oder zumindest glaube, zu erkennen^^

achja noch was: das foto wurde 1 min und 1 sec zu früh geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Ich vermute das ist ne selbst gebastelte Enterprise gemacht aus Pappteller, Holzstöcken und ner Papprolle (ev Rest von ner Haushaltspapierrolle).
Wobei das Teil dann eigentlich ja seitwärts hängen müsste und nicht nach unten ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

Das hab ich zu meinem 18ten von meinem Onkel und meiner Tante bekommen, darauf geklebt sind Kinderfotos von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber darum geht es doch ja garnicht andererseits sollte ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn selbst eine PappEnterprise und die Uhrzeit interessanter sind als ich *schnüff*


----------



## Xondor (8. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja noch was: das foto wurde 1 min und 1 sec zu früh geschossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD Ja, schämen sollte er sich!


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es doch ja garnicht andererseits sollte ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn selbst eine PappEnterprise und die Uhrzeit interessanter sind als ich *schnüff*


Nimms eher als: "Da gibts weder was auszusetzen, noch übermässig zu bewundern." Deine Frisur wurde also akzeptiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (8. Juli 2009)

Zumindest wissen wir jetzt, dass Selor im echten Leben Patrick heißt.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nimms eher als: "Da gibts weder was auszusetzen, noch übermässig zu bewundern." Deine Frisur wurde also akzeptiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das seh ich auch so! Du präsentierst uns weder nen Waschbrett noch nen Waschbärbauch und erwartest von uns das wir überschwänglich über dich jubeln?? (zumal ich auch noch ein unglaublich ähnliche Frisur besitze! oO)

Nein da mußt du schon schwerere Waffen auffahren um uns dem weiblichen Geschlecht abspenstig zu machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und vor allem darfst du keine Klopapierrollenenterprise im Hintergrund plazieren wo man sich fragt: "hey was macht die da?? Und wieso zum Teufel legt sie nen Kurs steil nach unten ein?? Etwa ein Absturz?" wem geht bei diesem Bild keine Brücke durch den Kopf die verzweifelt versucht auf allen Kanälen SOS zu senden während sie dem Boden immer näher kommt?

Und was machst du? DU kümmerst dich nur um dein eigenes Aussehen anstatt dieser armen Enterprise zu helfen!!!!

Hättest du mal lieber nicht gefragt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

lasst mein süßen Selorlein in Ruhe!! :<
Drum muss ich euch jetzt hauen 

@Scrätcher: Definiere mir mal im Weltall "oben" und "unten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xP

Btw wer sagte, das ich immer wie ne 14jährige aussehe? o.o
PS: drückt mal strg+F5 damit euer Cache neu geladen wird, habn neues pic xD


----------



## Night falls (8. Juli 2009)

> Definiere mir mal im Weltall "oben" und "unten" xP


Im Weltall ist es schwer, aber in Selors Zimmer bekomm ichs grad noch hin O:


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> lasst mein süßen Selorlein in Ruhe!! :<
> Drum muss ich euch jetzt hauen



Hau bitte fest und hart! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

Das könnte man jetzt falsch verstehn, Selor...^^


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Btw wer sagte, das ich immer wie ne 14jährige aussehe? o.o


Das war eine Frage.
Abgesehen davon hast du nicht heute in einem anderen Thread jemanden bei "dass" berichtigt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

ja, und? xD

btw wie findet hir mein ava? =P
Flippig-Frech, oder? ^.^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> btw wie findet hir mein ava? =P
> Flippig-Frech, oder? ^.^


nö!


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @Scrätcher: Definiere mir mal im Weltall "oben" und "unten"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man kann alles solange relativieren bis man zu zwei Entschlüssen kommt:

1. Du hast recht!
2. Leider hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema dann nichts mehr zu tun! oO




Selor schrieb:


> Hau bitte fest und hart!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selor? Sie wollte UNS schlagen! UNS! Also zieh bitte das Lederhalsband wieder aus! Das war ein Frühstart! *gg*


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hau bitte fest und hart!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auja, darauf steh ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um Euch auf den Boden der Tatsache zurückzuholen, bzw BTT, präsentiere ich Euch ne haarige Angelegenheit, die ich im Netz gefunden hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frag mich wiviele Stunden am Tag der vor dem Spiegel stehn muss damit das so aussieht.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wiviele Stunden am Tag der vor dem Spiegel stehn muss damit das so aussieht.


der kann ja nie die Frisur wechseln armes schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (9. Juli 2009)

Ich finde solche in die Haare rasierten Muster einfach nur Panne. In 99% der Fälle sieht man mMn damit nicht einmal toll aus, sondern eher wie der 15-17 Jährige Türke um die Ecke. Aber das ist und bleibt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wenn'de allerdings ein kellerkind aufgegabelt hast - so wie mich - nimm sie einfach mit zum zocken und bestell ne partypizza^^



Ok ok!^^ 1:0 für euch! Ihr hattet recht! Jetzt bewerft mich schon mit blankem Hohn und Spott! (ausser Niranda, die wußte ja nicht worums geht!^^)



Davatar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wiviele Stunden am Tag der vor dem Spiegel stehn muss damit das so aussieht.



Ich frag mich eher wie er mal mit 40 aussieht! Und wie er dann darüber denkt!........


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok ok!^^ 1:0 für euch! Ihr hattet recht! Jetzt bewerft mich schon mit blankem Hohn und Spott!


*mit Hohn, Spott und faulen Eiern bewerf*


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

*LordOfDemons Hohn, Spott und faule Eier durch faule Tomaten ergänz*


----------



## Nofel (9. Juli 2009)

mhhh strg + F5 passiert hier gar nichts.

Kurze Haare bei Frauen sind viel besser. Das merkt man dann wenn man einen eigene Wohnung hat und die langen Haare den Abfluss verstopfen oder sie sich über einen beugt und man die ganzen Haare im Mund hängen hat. Wenn eine Frau (oder Mann) sagt" Das sieht aber weiblicher aus", da haben sie vielleicht recht, aber wenn man eine Frau mit kurzen Haaren nicht als Frau erkennt, dann hat sie andere Probleme. 

Ich bin gerade am Fotos sortieren und gerade über ein echt peinliches gestolpert, was die Haare angeht. Außerdem sehe ich um 5Uhr morgens in der Disko echt scheiße aus.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

dann wären doch frauen mit glatze für dich das "non plus ultra"?


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab tatsächlich schonmal ne Frau mit Glatze gesehn bei der ich sagen musste: das sieht absolut top aus! Aber das ist vielleicht eine von paar hundert tausend Frauen auf der Welt (oder noch weniger).


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Ne Frau mit Glatze?? OMFG..
Ich kenn nur ganz, ganz wenige Frauen die mich mit kurzen Haaren überzeugen konnten!

Und ich mag Frauenfrisuren am liebsten so wie meine - schön lang =)

BTW. hab den Thread bisher ignoriert, der Titel war langweilig und an Frauen gerichtet. Hätte ich gelust wie lustig es hier zu geht ..


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

Jeder hat ne Feminine seite schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Davatar schrieb:


> Auja, darauf steh ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich find die Toll, aber meine Haare sind mir zu schade dafür xD


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Jeder hat ne Feminine seite schatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was solln das heißen?

Ich bin optisch mal sowas als alles andere als feminin xD
Allein weil ich zu faul zum rasieren bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Also im Gesicht .. omg ich bin raus hier xD)


----------



## pnn (9. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Das merkt man dann wenn man einen eigene Wohnung hat und die langen Haare den Abfluss verstopfen


Naja, in meiner Wohnung habe ich es in 5 Jahren nicht einmal geschafft meinen Abfluss zu verstopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was nerviger ist, die langen Haare die von einem oder der Freundin rumliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ganz ehrlich, manch anderer hält sich halt 'n Hund der haart auch extrem.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

dafür hören die aufs wort ... ;-)


----------



## Nofel (9. Juli 2009)

Also ganz Glatze nicht. Aber meine Trainerin hat an den Seiten alles wech und oben vielleicht noch 5mm und das sieht bei ihr richtig gut aus.

PS. Männer mit langen Harren wünsche ich immer schön Rückenwind.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Naja, in meiner Wohnung habe ich es in 5 Jahren nicht einmal geschafft meinen Abfluss zu verstopfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wenn man dann ne Freundin mit langen Haaren hat und nen Hund hat man doppelt verloren? XD

Also wegen "Haaren" würd ich nicht auf das eine oder andere verzichten!



sympathisant schrieb:


> dafür hören die aufs wort ... ;-)



Iss klar! Du hast keinen Hund oder? 

Spätestens wenn er die Fährte einer läufigen Hündin aufgenommen hat, sind deine Kommandos so interessant wie der berühmte Sack Reis in China! oO



Zum Thema "Frauen & Glatze" als ich noch beim Bund war (meine Frisur war oben kurz, Seite noch kürzer!^^) kam es mal dazu das ich in ner Disse mit einer geflirtet habe. Es wurde geredet, gescherzt usw... irgendwann hatte ich sie mal im Arm und ihr über den Kopf gestreichelt. Mit geschlossenen Augen hätte das genauso gut ein Kamerad sein können!

Wer drauf steht, für mich ist es definitiv nix!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

Hui! Ich hab "Zack" von Final Fantasy 7 gefunden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> PS. Männer mit langen Harren wünsche ich immer schön Rückenwind.



1. Frage) Und dann? Was passiert dann?
2. Frage) Wünschst du auch Frauen mit langen Haaren Rückwind? Oder unterliegen Frauen anderen physikalischen Kräften?


----------



## pnn (9. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> 1. Frage) Und dann? Was passiert dann?


Es kitzelt an der Nase!


----------



## Night falls (9. Juli 2009)

> 1. Frage) Und dann? Was passiert dann?


Es NERRRRRVVVVTTTTTTT!!!
Zumal ich meine Haare praktisch nie im Zopf trage.


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

@ nira : süße maus ;D

aargh hier noch mein bad-hair-day-bild das lod ja schon mal angekündigt hat... ;D das ist ein ganz altes wo ich sie noch kurz hatte ;D leider konnte ich die haare da noch nicht mit oberweite kaschieren hihihi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mehr haarbilder von euch *harhar*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> @ nira : süße maus ;D
> 
> aargh hier noch mein bad-hair-day-bild das lod ja schon mal angekündigt hat... ;D das ist ein ganz altes wo ich sie noch kurz hatte ;D leider konnte ich die haare da noch nicht mit oberweite kaschieren hihihi
> 
> ...


ach marion brüste sind doch nicht alles es zählen die inneren werte (bankguthaben, autos, grundbesitz)


----------



## Night falls (9. Juli 2009)

> leider konnte ich die haare da noch nicht mit oberweite kaschieren hihihi
> [...]
> mehr haarbilder von euch *harhar*


More like mehr Oberweitenbilder von DIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein riesiges hochqualitatives Bild in Regenbogenfarben meiner Karnevalsverkleidung von vor 3 Jahren.
Die haare sind seitdem noch ein ganzes Stück gewachsen.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> More like mehr Oberweitenbilder von DIR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum glaub ich wirklich das du das auf dem bild bis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (9. Juli 2009)

Mhm weil ich verkleidet bin? Hab noch eins in ner anderen Pose... ich editiers rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


plop


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

woha style pur


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

need more ;D

oberweite bild hm? hehe ok frisch von heute ;D 
Ihr wisst ja - für mich ist niveau eine creme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


augenringe bitte wegdenken - ein harter tag copyshop hinter mir (btw. durfte in der coolen firma bleiben^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ lod - hab das bild in die lokis getan - mal gucken wie viele ******gesteuerte mich über die nacht wieder anschreiben mit so namen wie megastylaaa etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnt mich über so was ja immer amüsieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muhahaha

und promt - ein freundschaftsangebot bei den lokis - bild keine 5 minuten drinnen "hy sexygirl"
DARUM DATE ICH ZOCKER!!! In der ganzen zeit wo ich hier angemeldet bin hat mir noch nie so eine dumpfbacke geschrieben !!! <3 buffed


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> need more ;D
> 
> DARUM DATE ICH ZOCKER!!! In der ganzen zeit wo ich hier angemeldet bin hat mir noch nie so eine dumpfbacke geschrieben !!! <3 buffed


marion du wirst mir von tag zu tag symphatischer

edit: wo hast du da augenringe?????
edit2: das 2te bild bei den lokis das du reingestellt hsat dürfte nightfals fast besser gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: wo hast du da augenringe?????


unter den augen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen^^
hast aber recht, sieht man nicht wirklich


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

marion ich versteh warum du die Kommentarfunktion bei den lokis gesperrt hast


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

jop - kam grad das hier bei'n lokis....
"hy sexygirl want sexytime?" detwegen... also und das bild ist ja wirklich nicht soooo schlimm

post das bild ja nicht ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> jop - kam grad das hier bei'n lokis....
> "hy sexygirl want sexytime?" detwegen... also und das bild ist ja wirklich nicht soooo schlimm
> 
> post das bild ja nicht ;D


nö ich post gar nix von anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bloß gut das keine fotos von mir existieren :>

edit: goiles wohnzimmer marion!!!

edit2: ich weiß gar nid was du gegen das foto von dir mit kurzen haaren hast das sieht doch auch gut aus


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

mach mal welche - etz kenn ich dich scho so lang und kenn nur dei buntes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> mach mal welche - etz kenn ich dich scho so lang und kenn nur dei buntes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber ich seh so scheiße aus -.-


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

grampf


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> grampf


schweig >.>

edit: muss eh foto machen weil meine ausbilderin eins braucht also wird für euch auch eins abfallen muss aber erst noch mit photoshop drüberrutschen

edit: hab grad von foto von mir auf lokalisten gefunden aber nicht auf meinem profil Oo


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

schick mir den link ;D

aargh diese miesen fotoverknüpfungen... naja ich kellerkind geh ja nicht raus... und beim arbeiten werden keine fotos gemacht ;D

edit: fix muss auf den neuen lappi hier auch endlich wieder eins druff tun... diese drecks datum immer unten geht mir voll aufn geist... blöde webcam


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> schick mir den link ;D
> 
> aargh diese miesen fotoverknüpfungen... naja ich kellerkind geh ja nicht raus... und beim arbeiten werden keine fotos gemacht ;D
> 
> edit: fix muss auf den neuen lappi hier auch endlich wieder eins druff tun... diese drecks datum immer unten geht mir voll aufn geist... blöde webcam


wegretuschieren?


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

ja schon - aber dafür muss ich das photoshop erst wieder auf den rechner hier drauftun - und meines hats ja auf dem anderem alten lappi zerschossen... warum auch immer... muss erst wieder eines besorgen


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ja schon - aber dafür muss ich das photoshop erst wieder auf den rechner hier drauftun - und meines hats ja auf dem anderem alten lappi zerschossen... warum auch immer... muss erst wieder eines besorgen


:/ soll ich?


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

ist lieb - brauchst aber nicht, die fotos auf meinem weißen sofa kann ich eh schon nicht mehr sehen ;D
muss mal meine freundin nerven das wir mal wieder bilder machen (normalerweise muss ich sie fotografieren und bearbeiten...^^) - sie hat ein rotes sofa xD

@lod - guck mal rosaschaf bei meinen loki-freunden - da siehst die photoshopkunst ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

ja das sieht definitiv sehr geil aus aber das hagelschadenfoto hat mich im erstn moment irritiert Oo

naja ich bin jetzt mal ulduar raiden ärgert mir marion nicht so viel^^


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juli 2009)

Frisur mit Oberweite kaschieren, nice - ob ich das auch kann? :x
Ich könnte auch meine Emolocke abrasieren und entweder einfach ganz kurz, oder Gelfrisur-Style..

Ist schon 2 Jahre alt..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e Nein, ich habe keine Nackenstarre!


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juli 2009)

dann *daumendrück* für guten loot... ;D

werd mich auch mal wieder an anno machen ^^


----------



## Night falls (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch ein unverkleidetes pic von vor 3 Jahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nur weil ich grad herbe besoffen ausm U-Club komme >.>


----------



## marion9394 (10. Juli 2009)

vielleicht ein mü größer... aber schaut doch schick aus ;D

<3 Männer mit langen haaren


----------



## pnn (10. Juli 2009)

@Deathstyle
Hat dein Handy keinen Timer zu Aufnahme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





marion9394 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ... der teint gefällt mir, aber glaub das würde mit schwarzer Haarfarbe richtig gut aussehen.
Ominös finde ich das ding um deinen Hals, sieht aus wie als wenn du da hinten einen Cowboyhut auf dem Rücken trägst.

Und Bilder mit Photoshop bearbeiten ist mal ur was für Weicheier und häßliche Menschen.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juli 2009)

mari steht wohl auf weiß... xD (?)
ich find dich süß :>

@Deathstyle:
Darf ich dein Handy modden? :>


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

also ich muss sagen mir gefallen bis jetzt alle bilder von marion is halt wasserleichenhaut mein gott die hab ich auch^^

@pnn siehste aus dem grund hab ich photoshop

@nightfalls woho schön mit der kippe in der fresse sehr stylisch XD


----------



## pnn (10. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> @pnn siehste aus dem grund hab ich photoshop
> 
> @nightfalls woho schön mit der kippe in der fresse sehr stylisch XD



Gut wenn man dazu steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe auch irgendwo noch so ein tolles "Kippenbild", auch wenn man meine tollen Haare nicht sieht, aber dafür die scumfuckin Oma Big-Box
Nur zeitlich begrenzt verfügbar ... schwirren schon genug doofe Bilder von irgendwelchen Festivals von mir im Netz rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

das bild gefällt marion sicher xDDDDDD

also ich finds nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit2: ich weiß gar nid was du gegen das foto von dir mit kurzen haaren hast das sieht doch auch gut aus



Sieht auch gut aus, dennoch sieht sie mit langen Haaren toller aus! 

Kann das nur zurückgeben.
Ich liebe Frauen mit langen Haare <3 

@pnn
What the fuck - seh ich da richtig was du da in der Hand hast? O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> @pnn
> What the fuck - seh ich da richtig was du da in der Hand hast? O_o


HOLY SHIT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> @pnn
> What the fuck - seh ich da richtig was du da in der Hand hast? O_o



Ja, war auf einem Geburtstag von 3 Kumpels, und da sie die 30 schon überschritten haben, dachten wir machen wir ein kleines Sammlungsgeschenk, dem Alter angemessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte mir ich zeig auch mal meine Haarpracht.
Das einzige Bild was ich jetzt finden konnte mal hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In ner Vorlesung. Hab meine Kommilitonen mal anonymisiert.
Nein, ihr müsst euch irren. Das sieht nur so aus als ob ich Zocke xD



pnn schrieb:


> [..] dem Alter angemessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol okay, is genehmigt als Ausrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

ich find die idee saugeil muss ich mir unbedingt merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha, früh aufstehen geht garnicht (bin 5:30 ins Bett)..
Und Nira, warum? Hab jetzt eh nen anderes wie du siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich irgendwie an Jonny Depp in "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"

Sag mal? Hast du kein älteres Bild gefunden, was noch kleiner war und du noch schlechter zu erkennen warst? *gg*

Bilder mit richtig langen Haaren gibts von mir nicht. Aber ich hatte mal meine "Bundeswehr-ich-scheide-eh-bald-aus-Protestfrisur"! Mal schauen ob ich da noch ein Bild finde....


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Haha, früh aufstehen geht garnicht (bin 5:30 ins Bett)..



hm - da war ich schon ne halbe Stunde wach xD
Du warst aber nich der besoffene Typ der mir da entgegengekommen is, oder? xD

Schon krass wenn man morgens um halb Sechs aufm Weg zum Zug is und einem noch die Besoffenen vom Vortag übern Weg laufen. Und das an nem Freitag - armes Deutschland - wo bist du gelandet -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Nein, da hab ich wohl noch gepennt.. und besoffen.. mh das wüsst ich :]


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

Also Deathstyle... ich hab mir dein Bild angeschaut und da hat sich ein großes Fragezeichen aufgetan:

Wo isn das Kind?????

Also welches du im Arm hälst! Hast du es wegretuschiert? Geisterbaby? Oder übst du schonmal die Haltung für die zukünftige Familienplanung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> hm - da war ich schon ne halbe Stunde wach xD
> Du warst aber nich der besoffene Typ der mir da entgegengekommen is, oder? xD
> 
> Schon krass wenn man morgens um halb Sechs aufm Weg zum Zug is und einem noch die Besoffenen vom Vortag übern Weg laufen. Und das an nem Freitag - armes Deutschland - wo bist du gelandet -.-



gute partys sind eben nicht um 23.00 uhr zu ende ...  und wenn jemand geburtstag und urlaub hat?!

was seid ihr denn für spiesser?


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

wenn jemand geburtstag und urlaub hat, dann feiert er bis um 5 uhr morgens .. alleine oder was?
oder nehmen sich dann alle seine freunde auch urlaub? O_o


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

wieso nicht? für ne coole party nehm ich mir den nächsten tag uch mal frei ... 

und es gab schon tage an denen ich früh um 5 nach hause geschwankt bin.


----------



## pnn (10. Juli 2009)

Ne, aber man geht vlt um die Uhrzeit nach Hause ... oder fährt. Ist bei mir auch oftmals so, dass ich dann mit Freunden irgendwo lange am Inn sitze oder irgendwo aus einer Kneipe falle und dann nach hause gehe. Also wenn ich Urlaub habe und unter der Woche unterwegs bin ...


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und es gab schon tage an denen ich früh um 5 nach hause geschwankt bin.



Dann hast du ja ordentlich Eier in der Hose


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> gute partys sind eben nicht um 23.00 uhr zu ende ...  und wenn jemand geburtstag und urlaub hat?!
> 
> was seid ihr denn für spiesser?



Tjaja, man wird halt älter! Hatte kürzlich Geburtstag UND es war mittelalterliches Stadtfest! Bin dann aber auch schon um 3 Uhr heimgegangen!

Aber hey! Damit war ich 1 Std länger dort, als der Honigbierstand offen hatte! Und ich bin nur heim, weil meine bessere Hälfte mir gedroht hat "Entweder laufen wir jetzt oder du darfst mich später tragen!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Fangen wir jetzt mit Geschichten an "Boah ich war letztes Wochenende so besoffen, ich hab ..." ??

Der Thread hat echt vielversprechend angefangen mit laanghaarigen Bombenlegern und so, aber jetzt begeben wir uns grad auf Hopper Niveau xD


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

pauschalisierungen bringen halt irgendwie nix, ausser dass sich leute aufregen.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Fangen wir jetzt mit Geschichten an "Boah ich war letztes Wochenende so besoffen, ich hab ..." ??
> 
> Der Thread hat echt vielversprechend angefangen mit laanghaarigen Bombenlegern und so, aber jetzt begeben wir uns grad auf Hopper Niveau xD



Tja, erst war es ein Thread der für den Kopf gedacht war und ne zeitlang unter der Gürtelinie geendet hat.

Dann wurde er für Frauen und Frisuren erstellt, von Männern gekapert und mit Saufstorys belagert! oO

Und das passende Gegenstück zu dem langhaarigen Bombenleger poste ich später, wenn ich das Bild finde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> @ nira : süße maus ;D
> 
> aargh hier noch mein bad-hair-day-bild das lod ja schon mal angekündigt hat... ;D das ist ein ganz altes wo ich sie noch kurz hatte ;D leider konnte ich die haare da noch nicht mit oberweite kaschieren hihihi
> 
> ...





LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit2: ich weiß gar nid was du gegen das foto von dir mit kurzen haaren hast das sieht doch auch gut aus


o_O Das sind doch keine kurzen Haare, das ist vielleicht "mittellang" oder sowas, aber kurz ist das nicht.

Kurze Haare an Frauen sind sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







PS:


sympathisant schrieb:


> gute partys sind eben nicht um 23.00 uhr zu ende ...  und wenn jemand geburtstag und urlaub hat?!
> 
> was seid ihr denn für spiesser?


Gute Parties fangen um 23 Uhr überhaupt erst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Und ich wette alle der Frauen sähen mit langen Haaren noch besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenne gleich 3 Mädels aus meiner damaligen Stufe die kurze Haare hatten. Wenn ich heute im Studi gucke haben sie alle lange Haare und sehen wirklich spitze aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (10. Juli 2009)

kurze Haare bei Frauen gehört halt definitiv zu den Heavy Metal no goes, an irgendwas muss man sich ja beim Sex festhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

lol der Thread bewegt sich wieder in eine Richtung der ich nur zustimmen kann xD

Und das Argument "aber lange Haare sind so anstrengend .. " kann ich auch nicht gelten lassen, hab ja auch lange Haare und komm mit zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (10. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade noch ein Bild von meinen Haaren gefunden. Das war irgendwann letzten Sommer auf einem Konzert. Schade dass sie jetzt seit 3 Jahre sich auf die Länge eingependelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich liebe sie trotzdem.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

hm geil!

ich hab viel dickeres haar als du und sehe dann wenn sie offen sind irgendwie aus wie jesus.
so komisch es klingen mag, hätte gerne dünneres haar xD


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Und ich wette alle der Frauen sähen mit langen Haaren noch besser aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Direktvergleich Natalie Portman:
Lange Haare - 0815, langweilig völlige Durchschnittsfrisur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze Haare - Sexy, frech, agil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich weiss, ist alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juli 2009)

Mit langen haaren wirkt man lieblicher, mit kurzen frecher xD


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Frau soll nicht frech wirken, sie soll frech sein ;]


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber ich weiss, ist alles Geschmackssache.



Vollkommen korrekt - dennoch muss ichs jetzt sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie gefällt mir mit langen deutlich besser!

Aber wie es halt so ist, den meisten Typen gefallen Frauen mit langen Haaren.
Den meisten Frauen Typen mit kurzen Haaren.
Ich bin ja auch froh, dass es Mädels gibt die auf mein langen Haare stehen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Natalie Portman ist eine der wenigen Frauen wo ich sagen muss das sie mir mit kurzen Haaren definitiv besser gefällt ^^

Ansonsten besonders mit Roten haaren müssen sie lang und gelockt sein *kicher*


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2009)

Also mit langen Haaren sieht Frau Portman deutlich besser aus.
Bei Frauen geht nix über lange Haare imo.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Direktvergleich Natalie Portman



Natürlich wird ihr wunderschönes Gesicht mit kurzen Haaren besser zur Geltung gebracht, ABER die Frisur für sich alleine betrachtet sieht sch*** aus! 

Deshalb vote ich dafür: Im Gesamtbild gefällt sie mir mit langen Haaren besser!


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Danke Scrätcher, besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können!


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Fangen wir jetzt mit Geschichten an "Boah ich war letztes Wochenende so besoffen, ich hab ..." ??
> 
> *Der Thread hat echt vielversprechend angefangen mit laanghaarigen Bombenlegern *und so, aber jetzt begeben wir uns grad auf Hopper Niveau xD



Wenns mal was anderes sein darf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist aber noch von 2003 wo ich brav gedient habe!^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Das erste was mir grad eingefallen ist: Die Frisur passt farblich nicht nur zum Tarnanzug, sondern auch zur Landkarte im Hintergrund und zur Farbe an den Wänden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das erste was mir grad eingefallen ist: Die Frisur passt farblich nicht nur zum Tarnanzug, sondern auch zur Landkarte im Hintergrund und zur Farbe an den Wänden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, war eher ne Protestaktion.

Meine damalige Ausbildungskompanie wurde aufgelöst. Und so sah ich meine restliche Zeit auf dem Dienstkommando als reintegrierung ins Zivilleben! oO

Und wenn man halt keine sinnvollen Aufträge mehr hat, fällt einem umso mehr Unsinn ein! Z.B.

Wie weit kann man Haare färben ohne vom Spies ärger zu kriegen?

Laut seiner Aussage bin ich Haarscharf am Ärger vorbei geschlittert also wars ein Erfolg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Laut seiner Aussage bin ich Haarscharf am Ärger vorbei geschlittert also wars ein Erfolg!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haarscharf! Das verdient einen Tusch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Haarscharf! Das verdient einen Tusch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wuahaha! die sind ja mal spitze!^^ Naja mehr Bilder post ich mal nicht rein, sonst gehts zu weit ins Offtopic! oO


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Wieso, wir sind hier näher am "Haartopic" als es noch vor ein paar Seiten der Fall war!


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Sone Frisur wünsch ich keinem Menschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Naja, haben doch im Endeffekt genug Menschen.

Beim Hund siehts nur komisch aus weil er so viele Haare hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
Es gibt Leute denen steht das echt gut!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juli 2009)

schwu***el...

Ich finde lange haare allgemein erotischer (BEI FRAUEN!!) ^^

Bei Männern sind kurze besser find ich. Da läuft man wenigstens nicht gefahr neidisch zu werden auf die haare.
Nach Claet dreht sich bestimmt auch jede kurzhaarige frau um xD

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find den ja so geil!!!!! XD

Also hätt ich nicht nen langhaarigen Hund, ich würd mir den kaufen!

Der sieht ja aus wie ein von innen aufgeblasener Wischmop!!!

Hey? Warum soll ein Hund ne anständige Frisur haben? Er darf doch ruhig mal etwas "tierisch" aussehen oder? Andere Tiere laufen sogar mit Hörnern rum!!



edith: wuhahahaha wenn der springt sieht man einfach nur an der Richtung, wo vorne und hinten ist! oO


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Nach Claet dreht sich bestimmt auch jede kurzhaarige frau um xD



Da können sie sich lange rumdrehen xD
Gott sei Dank gibts genug langhaarige die sich drumdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagst du da zu Ronon Dex?
Ich glaub du bist verrückt xD

Ich find ja so überzüchtete Muskeln eigentlich auch lächerlich. Aber den find ich irgendwie cool.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Was sagst du da zu Ronon Dex?
> Ich glaub du bist verrückt xD



Er ist halt einfach der Aggro-Cyperpunk-Anarchist von Stargate!

Wobei ich immer Fan von Major O'Neil war!^^


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

General O'Neil! Also bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn, dann bitte ganz korrekt. Er ist "whatever" von Stargate Atlantis.
Dieses "whatever" was er darstellt, ist in Stargate SG-1 Teal'C. 
Bei Andromeda isses Tyr Anasazi und früher bei StarTrek war es Worf xD

Das ist eine ganz typische Rolle die in jedem guten SciFi vorkommt *g*
Manchmal muss die Welt einfach berechenbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bin gespannt auf Kommentare von Selor)


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> General O'Neil! Also bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein nein nein! Das werd ich nie NIE akzeptieren!!

Aber der Beförderung hat er nur noch Gastauftritte gemacht! Und selbst als McGyver, wenn er aus ner Streichholzschachtel ne Atombombe oder den Taschenrechner zu nem Modem umgebaut hat, war er nie auch nur so annährend lustig wie als MAJOR O'Neil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Der Mann wird alt, gönn ihm seine Ruhe hinterm Schreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Recht hast du auf jeden fall! *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> (Bin gespannt auf Kommentare von Selor)



Was denn? Stimmt doch, es muss immer ein vollkommen Außerirdischer, Muskelbepackter Haudrauf dabei sein, damit es auch ein wenig Klatsche gibt... das ist ein Überbleibsel aus den Bud Spencer filmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was denn? Stimmt doch, es muss immer ein vollkommen Außerirdischer, Muskelbepackter Haudrauf dabei sein, damit es auch ein wenig Klatsche gibt... das ist ein Überbleibsel aus den Bud Spencer filmen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bud spencer hatte auch ne verdammt coole frisuer und lebte stetts anch dem motto  "ungewaschen ungekämmt umgehaun"


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Ein Paradebeispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Na dann müßte der Film "Starship Troopers" aber schon lange als Rechtsextrem auf dem Index stehen! oO Und Selor würde sich deshalb wahrscheinlich die Augen ausweinen weil die weltschönste Filmrothaarige zensiert wurde!^^



ich werf das mal hier in den Thread, sonst stolpert Selor nie drüber! *gg*

Wieder ein Beispiel für eine schöne Frau mit langen Haaren und so wie es Selor bevorzugt: rot, lang, lockig!

Ja, wer der Herren hier hat nicht ständig im Kino seinen Kopf auf die vordere Lehne geschlagen als "der Held" sie für ein totlangweiliges Püppchen "verschmähte?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ich werf das mal hier in den Thread, sonst stolpert Selor nie drüber! *gg*
> 
> Wieder ein Beispiel für eine schöne Frau mit langen Haaren und so wie es Selor bevorzugt: rot, lang, lockig!
> 
> Ja, wer der Herren hier hat nicht ständig im Kino seinen Kopf auf die vordere Lehne geschlagen als "der Held" sie für ein totlangweiliges Püppchen "verschmähte?


von wem redest du????


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> von wem redest du????



Sag bloß du hast noch nie Starship Troopers gesehen!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sag bloß du hast noch nie Starship Troopers gesehen!


doch aber mir waren die frauen scheißegal ich wollte pure gewalt sehn XD


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> doch aber mir waren die frauen scheißegal ich wollte pure gewalt sehn XD



Na toll! Und ich hab jetzt extra ein Bild gesucht! oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ich werf das mal hier in den Thread, sonst stolpert Selor nie drüber! *gg*
> 
> Wieder ein Beispiel für eine schöne Frau mit langen Haaren und so wie es Selor bevorzugt: rot, lang, lockig!
> 
> Ja, wer der Herren hier hat nicht ständig im Kino seinen Kopf auf die vordere Lehne geschlagen als "der Held" sie für ein totlangweiliges Püppchen "verschmähte?



Oh Gott! Ich hätte ihn umbringen können, diese Haarpracht einfach RAWWRRR, sowas kann man nicht links liegen lassen!
Aber wenigstens waren tolle Szenen im Zelt dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

ach so die tussi ja die mag ich auch die hat son killerinstinkt in dme film die ballert auch auf alles und bespringt den typen das is natürlich n bonus


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach so die tussi ja die mag ich auch die hat son killerinstinkt in dme film die ballert auch auf alles und bespringt den typen das is natürlich n bonus



Hast du das Wochenende schon mit nem paar Bier gefeiert oder ist dir in letzter Zeit mal was auf den Kopf gefallen?


----------



## pnn (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch froh, dass es Mädels gibt die auf mein langen Haare stehen!


Davon gibt es mehr als genug. 
Nur bei Frauen ist allgemein das Problem - kannst sie meistens eh in die Ecke stellen, links liegen lassen oder am nächsten morgen nicht mehr anschauen.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hast du das Wochenende schon mit nem paar Bier gefeiert oder ist dir in letzter Zeit mal was auf den Kopf gefallen?


was du wolle von mir????


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was du wolle von mir????



naja ich fand deine letzten beiden Kommentare "ungewohnt flach"......

nix für ungut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (11. Juli 2009)

flach ist nie gut, egal in welcher Hinsicht ... und: müüüüüdääääää!
Stiefel im Bett, sind nicht nett ... ich glaub ich geh schlafen. -_-


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

So, seit gestern Abend hab ich auch ne neue Frisur, nachdem ich die alte jetzt 3-4 Jahre mit mir rumgeschleppt hab. Ich bewundere immer die Leute, die alle 3 Monate mal die Frisur oder sogar die Haarfarbe wechseln können. Ich hab mir vor eineinhalb Jahren mal vorgenommen, das zu machen und gestern konnt ich mich endlich mal dazu durchringen ^^
Ich weiss nicht wie das für Euch ist, aber Frisurwechsel ist für mich in etwa sone Entscheidung wie ein neues Auto zu kaufen oder in ne neue Wohnung umzuziehn oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (23. Juli 2009)

Wie nur alle 3 Monate. Ich sah mit 15-20 Jedes Wochenende anderes aus auf dem Kopf. Sämtlich extremfarben von GoBang durch (20 Stück), in verschiedenen Kombinationen und diversen Frisuren. 

Hab mich gestern aber auch von meinem Iro getrennt. Außerdem sieht mein Bart wieder gut aus.

Auf was für Haare stehen eigentlich die Damen hier. (Bart, Kopf etc.)
Wie schneide ich die Konturen von meinem Bart so das sie gerade sind.


----------



## marion9394 (23. Juli 2009)

> Auf was für Haare stehen eigentlich die Damen hier. (Bart, Kopf etc.)



ich für meinen teil auf lange (längere) schwarze (gefärbte^^)
Hm Bart? Eigentlich alles OK solange es kein Oberlippenbart ist ;D


----------



## Nofel (23. Juli 2009)

Autsch Vollbart. Und was ist bei Frauen lang. Ich für meinen Teil finde Haare bei Männer schon lang wenn sie über die Ohren gehen.  Was allerdings schlimm ist, mit rasiertem Hinterschädel, wird man behandelt wie ein Hund. Gerade bei den Damen im Versand gewesen und 3 von 4 mussten erst mal drüber streicheln...


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

lol Davatar, du hast ja sowas von Recht!

Ich hab mit 16 beschlossen meine Haare ab sofort lang zu tragen (ab sofort heißt, sobald man die schreckliche Phase wo sie halblang waren überstanden hat) und seit dem ist das so. Sie sind mal 10 cm kürzer und dann dürfen sie wieder wachsen. Ansonsten seit sage und schreibe 6 Jahren kaum einen Frisurenwechsel .. wird mal wieder Zeit.

Dafür bringe ich durch meinen Bart Abwechslung ins Spiel. Ich habe (gott sei dank) einen starken und schnellen Bartwuchs. Immer wenn ich Urlaub hab lass ich sie sprießen und "fräse" mir dann was neues raus xD

Wechsle meinen Bart ungefähr alle 3-4 Monate *g*


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Hmm also ich hatt ja immer gedacht "Mensch ist rasieren jeden Morgen mühsam, wenn ich dazu komm lass ichs einfach mal wachsen." Dann hatt ich mal 2 Monate zum wachsen lassen zur Verfügung und hab festgestellt: Damits nach was aussieht und nicht einfach nur wild vor sich hin wuchert braucht man noch wesentlich mehr Zeit als wenn man sich einfach nur kurz morgens rasiert. Als die Ferienzeit um war hab ich dann wieder alles abgehauen und rasier mich wieder jeden Tag, was mich nachwievor anko***...naja immernoch besser als Arme und Beine rasieren zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dratanel (23. Juli 2009)

Ich trage nun seit mehreren Jahren einfach den gepflegten 3-Tage-Bart. Das gute dabei ist, man muss sich nicht allzu häufig rasieren. Wie der Name ja schon sagt, 3 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Öfters wird dann aber nicht nass rasiert sondern einfach per Maschine getrimmt.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Tjo nur für den 3-Tage-Bart braucht man entsprechende Gesichtskonturen, Bartwuchs und vor allem Haarfarbe (sowohl auf dem Kopf als auch der Bartwuchs selbst). und zB bei mir sieht das einfach nur total schei**e aus, so als ob ich die 3 Tage in denen ich mich nicht rasiert habe auch nicht geschlafen hätte ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Da ich ja n Blondchen bin sieht Bart bei mir auch doof aus weil man ihn erst sieht wenn er schon üpig wuchert und zum gezielten trimmen hab ich kein bock -.-


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

Hmmm ... ich liebe meinen Bart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ihn früher immer etwas gestutzt. Aber jetzt lass ich ihn seit 8 Monaten wachsen (Aber nur auf so breite der Mundwinkel etwas hinaus, der Rest wird kurz gehalten). Nunja ... der wird erstmal eine weile so wachsen und dann je nach Laune 1 Zopf, 2 Zöpfe ... mal ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis jetzt ist er erst ca. 15cm lang ... also noch genug Platz zum Ausbau. Die Farbe finde ich auch ganz toll ... eher dunkelbraun, aber in der Sonne/Im Licht schimmert er Kupferfarben, da auch ein paar hellere Haare dazwischen sind (das hab ich geerbt, mein Bruder hat einen ganz kupferfarbenen Bart - das ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das Haupthaar lass ich mir seit 7 oder 8 Jahren wachsen und seit 3 Jahren auf einer Länge bis kurz untern Steiß Stagnation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und abgeschnitten oder verändert werden die nicht ... bis sie Ausfallen.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BARTZÖPFE! Wie kann man nur o_O Igittgitt!

Man möge mir meinen Kreischer verzeihen, aber ich find echt dass das völlig schrecklich aussieht ^^
Naja schlussendlich auch wieder Geschmacksache aber trotzdem...Bartzopf...damit könnt ich mich jetzt nie anfreunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

Hab nix gegen Zöpfe - wenn man(n)s sich beruflich leisten kann, dann soll man das gerne tun =)
Ich kanns leider nich, mit meinen langen Haaren nutze ich schon die gesamte Toleranz meines Chefs aus befürchte ich xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht doch super aus =)

Zum Thema 3 Tage Bart. Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich hab keinen ordentlichen Trimmer gefunden der auf 3-Tage-Bart länge schneidet. Bei den die ich gefunden habe is das kürzeste meistens 3mm (viiiiiel zu lang) oder der Apparat kostete an die 100€ und mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat zufällig jemand nen Tipp für einen mittelteuren, hochwertigen Rasierer der auch 1 und 2 mm schafft?
Will auch nen 3 Tage Bart haben =)

Gruß


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> [Bild]
> Sieht doch super aus =)


Find ich gar nicht ^^ Vor allem sieht er auf dem Bild irgendwie asynchron aus. Aber das kann auch dran liegen, dass der Typ den Kopf schräg hält.


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

is ja auch geschmackssache - macht ja nix =)

normal bin ich meistens deiner meinung *lach*


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

hmmm ... bei mir das dann eher so in der Art



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder halt ein dickerer in der Mitte der aber grober geflochten wird


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Hmm irgendwie hat der letzte da sowas Wikingermässiges, fehlt nur noch der entsprechende Helm, Schild und Speer, dann passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dratanel (23. Juli 2009)

Sehr gut für das Trimmen eines 3-Tage-Barts sind die normalen Haarschneidemaschienen für 10-20 Euronen... 

Meiner machts dann auf 2-3mm, den Rest, je nach Gesicht


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie hat der letzte da sowas Wikingermässiges


Ja, darauf läuft es hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

Ja aber 3mm is doch viiiiel zu lang. 
Zumindest ich fühl mich auf 3mm nich gut mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3mm sieht schon nach vollbart aus. wenn ich konturen rausarbeite, dann is 3mm an den "bewachsenen" stellen super, aber für nen 3Tage-Bart hätte ich es gerne kürzer..


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Juli 2009)

Ich schließe mich der Suche an! Mein Trimmer schafft ca. 3mm, ist mir aber auch zu lang.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juli 2009)

wenn ihr gar keinen aufsatz draufsteckt, habt ihr doch 0,5 - 1 mm.

hab son philips-ding, dass sich selbst schärft. kostenpunkt vor n paar wochen 59 euro.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Ah, gut wenn wir noch beim Thema sind hab ich auch gleich ne Frage, die mich schon lange beschäftigt:
Mein Rasierapparat ist laut Verpackung Hybride, sprich er kann Trocken- sowie Nassrasuren durchführen. Tatsächlich aber schneidet der kaum bis gar nicht, wenn ich ne Nassrasur durchführe.
Hat irgendwer positive Erfahrung mit elektrischen Rasierapparaten kombiniert mit Nassrasuren gemacht und kann da ev Tips geben? Oder sollte man für ne Nassrasur grundsätzlich eher die analoge Klinge verwenden?


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe einen Remington Bartschneider, da kann ich Stufenlos mit Aufsatz von 1-10mm verstellen ... und dann halt noch ohne Aufsatz. Das ganze Ding hat mich 40eu gekostet, Keramikklingen ... richtig genial das Teil. Falls jemand wissen will welcher das ist kann ich ja dann mal zu hause schauen. Ist auch schon wieder über 1 Jahr her dass ich den gekauft habe, den bekommt man jetzt sicher noch billiger. Der Akku hält auch gut. Ich geh mich damit immer aufn Balkon rasieren, da brauch ich nix saubermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (23. Juli 2009)

als beispiel fänd ich ihn hier sehr chick )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NICHT gut ist der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Epic111


----------



## Night falls (23. Juli 2009)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wusste, dass dieses Bild mir irgendwann mal Probleme machen würde... Hab den Bart aber jetzt schwarz gefärbt!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass dieses Bild mir irgendwann mal Probleme machen würde... Hab den Bart aber jetzt schwarz gefärbt!


ich verreck vor lachen


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass dieses Bild mir irgendwann mal Probleme machen würde... Hab den Bart aber jetzt schwarz gefärbt!


Na um den Bart gehts doch nicht! Schlimm ist, dass das Unterhemd farblich nicht zum Pullover passt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

Hey, aber der yp hat fast die gleiche Bartfarbe wie ich ... ausserdem ist der Look einfach cool ... ok, die Haare sehen scheisse aus und dem fehlt noch ein bisschen Bauch und Körpermasse. Dann könnte es langsam ein richtiger Mann sein.


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2009)

Hab mal ein aktuelleres von mir... was meint ihr? :O
bssl affig vllt, aber naja... was solls ^.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Die Frisur passt zu Dir würd ich sagen. Aber ich glaub wenn Dus genau wissen willst solltest Du besser ne Frau fragen als nen Kerl ^^

Was gabs denn da für ne Vorstellung im Theater?


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2009)

Morgen ist es soweit!

Da begebe ich mich in die Hände eines Friseurs und laß mir meine Haare abhauen!.......Bin mal gespannt wie ich danach aussehe! Aber da ich natürlich auf eure Gesundheit rücksicht nehmen will, werd ich wohl lieber kein Bild posten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (12. August 2009)

Ich Rasiere mit seit 3 Wochen mit dem Hier

http://www.amazon.de/Rasiermesser-nicht-ro...089&sr=8-31

gibt nichts besseres wobei ich mir in der ersten Woche 2 mal in den Hals geschnitten hab. So glatt bekommt man das sonst nicht hin. Meine Freundin schafft es sogar ein 3 Tage Bart stehen zu lassen. Außerdem gibt es nichts besseres für Konturen.


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Frisur passt zu Dir würd ich sagen. Aber ich glaub wenn Dus genau wissen willst solltest Du besser ne Frau fragen als nen Kerl ^^
> 
> Was gabs denn da für ne Vorstellung im Theater?



Naja ich find die bssl langweilig und 08/15-standardhaar -.-

Keine ahnung was da noch lief :O iwas mit bob


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Meine Freundin schafft es sogar ein 3 Tage Bart stehen zu lassen.


deine freundin hat 3 tage bart?


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Naja ich find die bssl langweilig und 08/15-standardhaar -.-
> 
> Keine ahnung was da noch lief :O iwas mit bob


Ok gut ich gebs zu ich find sie auch langweilig, aber n paar Seiten weiter vorne fanden das halt so viele Leute ach so toll, drum dacht ich, ich schreib jetzt auch mal was Positives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas hier könnte Dir ev noch gut stehn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Ich gebs zu, ich bin wirklich, wirklich mies mit Photoshop. Aber sone Frisur würd Dir super stehn find ich (vom miesen Bild an und für sich abgesehn):
[Foto entfernt ^^]


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2009)

Würde es, aber bisl länger bitte und nicht unbedingt schwarz!
Die Frisur ja, aber haltn Tuck länger.


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich gebs zu, ich bin wirklich, wirklich mies mit Photoshop. Aber sone Frisur würd Dir super stehn find ich (vom miesen Bild an und für sich abgesehn):
> foto weg^^



ALTER soll ich dir jetzt sofort eine klatschen oder später? >_<""""""""""""""""""""""""
da haste ma voll ne Mine erwischt >.<"


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Ich hab das Foto von vorhin genommen, hatte kein andres sorry :/
Kann das Foto ja wieder rausnehmen wenn Du willst.


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2009)

>_< ich werd niiie, nie nie niiiiie im leben meine haare abschnibbeln!! xD
und das foto is mehr als hässlich.. ich find mich ja schon hässlich, aber so hässlich... x.x  xD
ich gugg ma nach nem anderen...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich gebs zu, ich bin wirklich, wirklich mies mit Photoshop. Aber sone Frisur würd Dir super stehn find ich (vom miesen Bild an und für sich abgesehn):
> [Foto entfernt ^^]


/vote for comedy preis


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Tjo genau darum bin ich kein Grafiker geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich überlass das lieber den Leuten die sowas können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie siehts denn mit der andern Langhaarfrisur aus, die ich da oben vorhin vorgeschlagen hab Nira?


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2009)

für eine dunkle Frisur bin ich schlicht weg zu blass... und ne augenklappe nervt nur^^

das hier istn bssl anders^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> für eine dunkle Frisur bin ich schlicht weg zu blass... und ne augenklappe nervt nur^^
> 
> das hier istn bssl anders^^



Also das find ich persönlich am besten! *g* Vielleicht solltest du deine Haare auch einfach mal wieder ein wenig aufhellen. Blond & helle Haut paßt!

So ne "Augenklappe" fänd ich persönlich auch scheußlich! Sowas kann ein Model machen wenn sie damit ne Std vor der Kamera zum fotoshooting steht. Aber jeden Tag das Auge verdeckt? Selber Schuld wers tut!^^


----------



## Desdinova (12. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber jeden Tag das Auge verdeckt? Selber Schuld wers tut!^^



Das denke ich mir bei dem Hund meiner Freundin auch immer. Wie kann der durch diese total mit Fell zugewucherten Augen überhaupt etwas erkennen ...? Als er letztens gegen meine Jalousie gelaufen ist, war die Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir bei dem Hund meiner Freundin auch immer. Wie kann der durch diese total mit Fell zugewucherten Augen überhaupt etwas erkennen ...? Als er letztens gegen meine Jalousie gelaufen ist, war die Frage beantwortet.


Hahaha, armes Hündchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja bei uns im Geschäft ist vorgestern ne weisse Taube mit Vollgas in die Fensterscheibe geflogen. Das war ein Knall kann ich Dir sagen! Aber sie scheint recht unbeschadet davon gekommen zu sein. Die hat sich ne Minute gesammelt und ist dann weitergeflogen. Also auch ohne Haare sieht man nicht immer alles, was man sehn müsste ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hahaha, armes Hündchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mag stimmen nur ist Austrahlung nicht = wohlfühlen ?

Oder andersherum gesagt: Wenn ich mich wohlfühle, strahl ich das dann nicht auch nach aussen aus? 

Stell dir vor du hast ne Hose an die dir zu kurz ist, Schuhe die ein Loch drunter haben und ein Hemd mit nem Fleck drauf. Du wirst dich nicht wohl fühlen und dich dementsprechend auch anders verhalten!

Bei Frisuren ist das sicher nicht so dramatisch aber wenn dein Gegenüber sich ständig in die Haare bläßt, sie "weghängt" und nen nervösen Eindruck macht, wird sie lange nicht so gut bei dir ankommen wie wenn sie dir entspannt gegenüber sitzt. 

Und wir Menschen haben ja den Vorteil wir KÖNNEN selbst entscheiden! XD


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2009)

Wohlfühlen entscheidet Ausstrahlung
Ausstrahlung entscheidet schönheit
schönheit entscheidet (bssl) das Wohlfühlen
Wohlfühlen entscheidet Ausstrahlung
Ausstrahlung entscheidet schönheit
schönheit entscheidet (bssl) das Wohlfühlen
Wohlfühlen entscheidet Ausstrahlung
Ausstrahlung entscheidet schönheit
schönheit entscheidet (bssl) das Wohlfühlen
Wohlfühlen entscheidet Ausstrahlung
Ausstrahlung entscheidet schönheit
schönheit entscheidet (bssl) das Wohlfühlen
Wohlfühlen entscheidet Ausstrahlung
.
.
.
<3


----------



## marion9394 (13. August 2009)

hab das grad gefunden, weil ich mal sehen wollte was die hdr-jungs noch so gemacht haben:

lange haare - LECKER LECKER!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze Haare - kannst mir aufn bauch binden und da passiert nix -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Naja ich find die bssl langweilig und 08/15-standardhaar -.-
> 
> Keine ahnung was da noch lief :O iwas mit bob



Zur Farbe:

Generell würde ich dir davon abraten, die Haare dunkel zu färben. Ein warmer Braunton würde dir sicherlich stehen, aber alles was darüber geht wird dich blass aussehen lassen. 
Du hast helle Haut und helle Augenbrauen und in deiner Haarfarbe erkenne ich fast einen leichten Kupferstich, da wäre ein dunkler und kühler Ton die absolut falsche Entscheidung.

Zum Schnitt:

Ein paar Zentimeter weniger würden dir durchaus stehen, aber auch hier gilt: nicht übertreiben. Die aktuellen Bob-Frisuren sind sehr exakt geschnitten und die harte Kontur 
passt nicht zu jedem Typ. Ich würde bei dir eher zu einem Schnitt raten, der etwa bis zur Schulter ragt und stufig geschnitten ist. 

Ein Bob muss aber auch nicht immer kurz sein und wenn die Frisur dann nicht gefällt, wachsen die Haare schneller wieder nach.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIN!! Nicht abschneiden! Ich hab auch lange Haare und wollte sie mir abschneiden. Zum Schauen, obs mir steht, hab ich mit einem Foto( nein, ich tu es nicht posten) von mir und Photoshop mir nen Bob gebastelt, und das sah sooooo **** aus! Dir würds vermutlich auch nicht stehen, wenn du mir ein Bild von dir per PN schickst, kann ich für dich auch mal Werkeln. Gibt im I-net aber auch genug Simulatoren.

Deine Freunde sagen, dass du sie abschneiden sollst, oder? Meine sagen das auch. Purer Neid ;-)

Ich denke dir würden dunklere Strähnchen gut stehen, oder dein Blond ein bissl dunkler.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hab das grad gefunden, weil ich mal sehen wollte was die hdr-jungs noch so gemacht haben:
> 
> lange haare - LECKER LECKER!!
> 
> Kurze Haare - kannst mir aufn bauch binden und da passiert nix -.-



"Pille" hat nunmal kurze Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (14. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Pille" hat nunmal kurze Haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wo ist Pille? Das ist alles nur kein Startrek!


es gibt nur eins: Das Orginal.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> es gibt nur eins: Das Orginal.


das "Raumschiff Enterprise"-Intro pfeiff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (14. August 2009)

stimmt das ist der ja auch ;P 

hihi na sexy isser jetzt nimmer ;D

habe auch gestern beim suchen gefunden das sallah aus indiana jones gimli ist ;D aber das nur mal so am rande^^


----------



## Scrätcher (14. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Pille" hat nunmal kurze Haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und nicht nur er! Ich seit gestern auch! oO

Aber ich bin ja auch keine Frau! *zuNirandeschielt*


----------



## Nofel (14. August 2009)

so seit Gestern muss ich an den Seiten polieren und oben sind noch 5mm... Mist ich glaube ich hätte nicht immer Sagen sollen mehr runter... 

@Niranda
Ich würde an deiner Stelle gar nichts an den Haaren machen. Vielleicht etwas mit Farbe, aber kurze/kürzere Haare bei dir wird bestimmt nicht aussehen.

3 Farbige Strähnchen  in Naturtönen. Aber einmal Färben immer Färben. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als einen Ansatz zu sehen, das entstellt die schönste Frau.

@LordofDemons

Bei mir... Sie hat allgemein recht wenig Haare außer auf dem Kopf...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> habe auch gestern beim suchen gefunden das sallah aus indiana jones gimli ist ;D aber das nur mal so am rande^^



Und auch Maximillian Arturo aus Sliders und noch einiges vieles mehr xD


----------



## LordofDemons (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und auch Maximillian Arturo aus Sliders und noch einiges vieles mehr xD


# Risen (2009) (VG) (post-production) .... Don Esteban 
OHHH meiN GOTT er spricht Don Esteban aus dem Spiel Risen Oo


"SpongeBob SquarePants" .... ManRay (2 episodes, 2000-2002) ... aka "SpongeBob" (USA: short title) 
LAWL


Forgotten Realms: Baldur's Gate - Dark Alliance (2001) (VG) (voice) .... Jherek 
Oo auch da 

Dune 2000 (1998) (VG) .... Noree Moneo 
der macht das gerne glaub ich Oo

"Star Trek: Voyager" .... Leonardo da Vinci (2 episodes, 1997)
unglaublich Oo

und noch sau viele andere coole projekte


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Letzten Donnerstag hab ich nen Mann mit ner Glatze geseh, die sah so aus, als wär der Typ da mit Glanzpolitur drüber gegangen. Darin hat sich echt die Sonne reflektiert wie in nem Spiegel, das war alles Andere als normal. Aber ich hatte sooooooo gewaltige Lust, den Typen als Bowlingkugel zu missbrauchen, das könnt Ihr Euch gar nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nichts gegen Glatzen, aber der da hat sich bestimmt was auf den Kopf geschmiert, so wie das gestrahlt und geglänzt hat.


----------



## marion9394 (18. August 2009)

gruuuuhhhhselig

dazu sag ich nur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (18. August 2009)

gerade gefunden :-)

http://www.hairmixer.com/


----------



## As i Lay Crying (3. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> gerade gefunden :-)
> 
> http://www.hairmixer.com/




Oh mein Gott :O

Ich würd mir niemals die haare kurz machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> [...] Denn welche Frau wünscht sich keine traumhafte, wallende Mähne, glatt oder gelockt [...]


Die, die eine hat :>

Ich hab wuschige, leicht lockige Haare und find's nur nervig. Lang gefällt mir ja sehr gut, hab sie nicht umsonst fast hüftlang, aber ich hätt sie lieber etwas weniger wuschig ^^
Außerdem sind se naturblond (aschblond, also recht dunkel, aber immer noch blond), färb sie aber seit ca. September 2003 schwarz/rot. Wird langsam mal wieder Zeit, Ansatz ist gewiss schon 6cm lang O_o


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Färbe dein Haar halt in Schnittlauchfarbe. Problem gelöst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

